# **** اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية



## المعاناة (15 فبراير 2010)

حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلتني اريد ان اتعرف على المسيحية

واسمحو لي ان اسال عن المسيحية

وسؤالي هو لمذا تؤمن المسيحية هي الحق؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

سلام و نعمه اخي او اختي

اسمح لي ان ابدا معك من البدايه ان افهمك كل ما تريد و لكن بدون تحوير لكلامي او تشتيت للموضوع و انا مشهودا لي من الكل لا اتهرب من اي موضوع فانا اما اكون مشغوله جدا او لا اعرف الرد

انما غير ذلك انا جاهزه و سابدا معك

سلام


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> وسؤالي هو لمذا تؤمن المسيحية هي الحق؟


*لان المسيح اعلن عن شخصه انه الطريق والحق والحياة*
*فاحب احور سؤالك شوية واقول لماذا نعتبر المسيح هو الحق *
*لان المسيحية مش طقوس وشعائر واوامر ونواهى المسيحية شخص هو نفسه الحق *


----------



## المعاناة (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> سلام و نعمه اخي او اختي
> 
> اسمح لي ان ابدا معك من البدايه ان افهمك كل ما تريد و لكن بدون تحوير لكلامي او تشتيت للموضوع و انا مشهودا لي من الكل لا اتهرب من اي موضوع فانا اما اكون مشغوله جدا او لا اعرف الرد
> 
> ...


 
احييك على الصراحة والشجاعة الادبية والتي لم اجدها عند المسلمين
وانا فتاة و ابحث عن العدل و الحق
ومشكلتي انني لم اجد اجابات مقنعة عند المسلمين ولم اجد سوى الاضهاد نحوي لكل من اسالة سؤال او اجد اوامر بان اترك الاسئلة والا فانني كافرة


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

قال المسيح


*قال له يسوع :* انا هو الطريق و *الحق* و الحياة ليس احد ياتي الى الاب الا بي 
(يو  14 :  6)

تعالوا اليّ يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلي الاحمال و انا اريحكم (مت  11 :  28)


​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> وسؤالي هو لمذا تؤمن المسيحية هي الحق؟



تؤمن المسيحيه انها حق لانها تعتقد ان المسيح حق و انه موجود فعلا و عاش فعلا و كل احداث حياته حقيقيه

تؤمن المسيحيه انها حق لان كل نبؤات العهد القديم اي التوراه عن المسيح تحققت بالمللي 

لمزيد من التوسع حول ما قيل في التوراه عن السيد المسيح و تحقق

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120555

و العقيده المسيحيه مرتكزه جمله علي كتابين فقط

العهد القديم و الجديد

التوراه و الانجيل

و تطبق ما فيهم عدا ما قد غيره المسيح بنفسه لان له تلك السلطه طبعا

انت تسئل في المسيحيه

اسئل عنها مش عشان الديكتاتوريه يعني لان لو سئلت عن المسيح عشان الزهق من الاسلام يبقي كلها يومين   

و كلمتين يقنعوك تقوم ترجع للاسلام و تقام غيره

لازم تقري لسبب تاني خالص غير المراه 

السبب هوا الحياه الابديه

اعتقد دا اهم من غيره صح 

و ما مفتاح التعرف الصح علي المسيحيه اولا قراءه الكتاب المقدس بتجرد دون افكار مسبقه مثل منسوخ محرف الي اخره

اقترح اولا البدء بانجيلين مهمين جدا

انجيل مرقص لان به سجل معجزات المسيح انجيل حافل بجميع المعجزات

و الانجيل الثاني انجيل يوحنا لان به الحقائق الالهيه العظيمه

و بعد القراءه يرجي السؤال عن الايات

مفهوم صح

و نرجو اشياء معينه تتكرر كثيرا هنا من السائل المسلم

يا اما يفسر الايات علي كيفه

يا اما لما هيلاقي نفسه بداء يقتنع ان المسيحيه صح يقاوم باستماته و يروح يجيب كلام كوبي و بيست من مواقع الشيوخ و يهاجم عالفاضي

يعني انا ارجو و لو مره حد يكون عقلاني شويتين و يقرا و يسئل من دماغه مش يدخل يقولنا انا باحث عن الحق و يبتدي بعد مشاركتين يتكشف يتكشف ازاي

يجيب كوبي و بيست من مواقع

او يقعد يرمي شبهات اترد عليها ستين مره

او يقري و يفسر الكتاب بنفسه هو

التلاته دول لو مش موجودين هيبقي الوضع احسن كتير

اظن متفقين

اقرا اخي الكتاب المقدس

و تذكر ان المسيحيه ليست دين بدون روح

طريق و حياه 

لان المسيح قال

انا هو القيامه و الحياه من امن بي و ان مات فسيحيا



5 قَالَ لَهُ تُومَا: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ فَكَيْفَ نَقْدِرُ أَنْ نَعْرِفَ الطَّرِيقَ؟» 
6 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي. 


ما رايك الان

لو بامانه بامانه عندك افكار مسبقه عن المسيحيه بجد قولهالي اصححها قبل ما نشرح لك حاجه لان الافكار المسبقه بتمنع الواحد يفكر

قولي مثلا انا حاس انكم بتعتقدوا كذا و كذا نقوم نقولك صح او غلط

افتكر انا بطلب طلبات عاديه جدا و في امكان كل حد

ربنا يفتح قلبك لطريقه

سلام المسيح


----------



## المعاناة (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



شمس الحق قال:


> *لان المسيح اعلن عن شخصه انه الطريق والحق والحياة*
> *فاحب احور سؤالك شوية واقول لماذا نعتبر المسيح هو الحق *
> *لان المسيحية مش طقوس وشعائر واوامر ونواهى المسيحية شخص هو نفسه الحق *


 
افهم من ذلك ان المسيحية = المسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

ايوه المسيحيه هيا المسيح

هيا متمحوره حوله و تدور حوله لان هو الرجاء المنتظر من ايام ادم الي الان 

لو قرائتي اللينك الي بعتها عن نبؤات التوراه هتعرفي


----------



## المعاناة (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

الدين الحق من وجهة نظري هو الدين المتوافق مع الواقع والخالي من النقائص التشريعية وان الدين الحق يجب ان يكون خالي من التناقضات ان يكون عادل
وانا ارى ذلك في الاسلام
ولم اتي الى هنا بسبب المسيحية بالذات ولكن لان الاسلام سقط من نظري لعدة اسباب مما جعلني اريد ابدالة بدين يتوافق مع العقل و المنطق والعدل وانا لا اسطتيع ان افكر و اعيش بدون اله يرعاني لذا ابحث في الاديان و الذاهب حتى اعرف ان كان هناك الة ودين ام لا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



المعاناة قال:


> الدين الحق من وجهة نظري هو الدين المتوافق مع الواقع والخالي من النقائص التشريعية وان الدين الحق يجب ان يكون خالي من التناقضات ان يكون عادل
> وانا ارى ذلك في الاسلام
> ولم اتي الى هنا بسبب المسيحية بالذات ولكن لان الاسلام سقط من نظري لعدة اسباب مما جعلني اريد ابدالة بدين يتوافق مع العقل و المنطق والعدل وانا لا اسطتيع ان افكر و اعيش بدون اله يرعاني لذا ابحث في الاديان و الذاهب حتى اعرف ان كان هناك الة ودين ام لا



طب منين ترين في الاسلام انه الدين المتوافق مع العقل و المنطق و منين سقط في نظرك

حلي لي التناقض

افهم من كلامك اختي العزيزه انه كان في نظرك قمه المنطق و العقل ثم تبينتي غير ذلك

اختي العزيزه انا هسئلك سؤال بجد جدي جدا عشان اعرف نقاط ضعفك و انا برد علي اسئلتك تسمحي تجاوبيني

تعرفي ايه عن المسيحيه

عشان اصحح لك

السؤال دا هيفيدني كتير

سلام و نعمه


----------



## المعاناة (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> طب منين ترين في الاسلام انه الدين المتوافق مع العقل و المنطق و منين سقط في نظرك
> 
> حلي لي التناقض
> 
> ...


 انا اقول ان هذة الصفات غير موجوده في الاسلام فهذا قصدي
اما المسيحية فانا لا اعرف عنها الا القليل جدا حدا
منها ان المسيحية ذات عقيدة متناقضة 
ولا اذكر شيئا اخر لانني فعلا لا اعرف الا ما هو قليل جدا


----------



## المعاناة (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

فهمت منكم انكم تعتقدون ان المسيحية هي الحق بسبب النبوءات وبسبب المسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

عقيده متناقضه

غريبه جدا بس انا مش مستغربه لاني يوما ما كنت اكتر منك

عموما العقيده المسيحيه جذورها موجوده في اليهوديه و الادله عليها  مثبته من كتابها

هذا لو اردنا الاثبات نرجع للكتاب

تمام انا كدا عرفت انتي عايزه ايه

مش عارفه حاجه عن المسيحيه خالص و تتمني البدء من الصفر

اوكي معاكي

بس مش هقول كلام سايح كدا سننظم الحوار اختي علي هيئه اسئله يعني مثلا نبدا نشرح من المسيح

بالاثبات من كتابنا احنا لانه حجتنا صح

نخلص شرح للمسيح ايه ندخل في الانجيل من كتبه و كيف وصل

يعني هنمسك مسئله مسئله نقطه نقطه

اوكي عشان النظام بيفيد بيفيدك انتي و الي يقردوا يجابوا و الباحثين معنا

من اين تريدي البدء اختي
من اي مسئله 

سؤالك الاول

سلام و نعمه


----------



## المعاناة (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



المعاناة قال:


> انا اقول ان هذة الصفات غير موجوده في الاسلام فهذا قصدي
> اما المسيحية فانا لا اعرف عنها الا القليل جدا حدا
> منها ان المسيحية ذات عقيدة متناقضة
> ولا اذكر شيئا اخر لانني فعلا لا اعرف الا ما هو قليل جدا


 
ولانني لم اعرف ولا مسيحي واحد في حياتي و لم اختلط بهم فانا تربيت في الازهر وتخرجت منه دون ان اعرف مسيحي واحد فلم يكن لنا اختلاط بهم


----------



## المعاناة (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

اعتقد من السؤال الذي سالتة لو تكرمتم 
ومن بعد ذلك نتكلم في العقيدة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

طبيعي

انا فاهماكي جدا جدا و عشت ظروف اكتر من ظروفك هههههههههه

ربنا معاكي اختي

و علي كل حال العقيده المسيحيه ليست سهله و تتكلم عن الله كثيرا جدا و ليس في الاوامر و النواهي

لماذا لان البشر وصلوا للنضج الكافي جدا المؤهل لتلقي كل شئ بدون تحفظ هذا اولا

ثانيا لان اليهوديه كانت خلاصه الاوامر و النواهي

سفر التثنيه في العهد القديم هوا سفر التشريع كله

شريعه لم تفوت صغيره ولا كبيره

اسمحلي لي ان ابعث لي اجزاء من الكتاب المقدس للقراءه الان فعليا

يعني هديكي لينكات و اقري حالا

اوكي

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Deuteronomy/5


http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Mark/1

اديكي قاعده عالنت اهو اقري بالمره اختي احنا خسرانين حاجه هههههههههه هوا بفلوس

دي صفحه من سفر التثنيه في التوراه

و دي صفحه من انجيل مرقص

اقري و قوليلي عشان بس يبقي عندك خلفيه قليله علي الاقل

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

سؤالك الاول قولنا ان المسيح حق لانه قال ذلك في الايات الي اوردناها لكي في الردود و لشهاده تلاميذه له و لشهاده يوحنا المعمدان(يحي بن زكريا ) عنه و للتوراه التي تتكلم عنه و لاعماله التي تشهد له

عاش فعلا  حتي المراجع التاريخيه التي كتبها وثنيون ايامه تكلمت عنه حتي لو بصوره مش ولا بد

المهم انه كان حقا هنا علي الارض

و المسيحيه اساسها المسيح الذي رسم الطريق للسماء لنا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## apostle.paul (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> الدين الحق من وجهة نظري هو الدين المتوافق مع الواقع والخالي من النقائص التشريعية وان الدين الحق يجب ان يكون خالي من التناقضات ان يكون عادل
> وانا ارى ذلك في الاسلام





> ولم اتي الى هنا بسبب المسيحية بالذات ولكن لان الاسلام سقط من نظري


*ممكن توضحلى التناقض فى كلامك*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

مرحب بيك يا استاذ .. 
ومرحب بكل اسئلتك

هل يوجد عندك سؤال معين ,, او تريد ان تعرف ما هى المسيحية بوجه عام ؟؟


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



شمس الحق قال:


> *ممكن توضحلى التناقض فى كلامك*


 عزيزي الكلام ليس متناقض فانا قصدت ان هذه هي الشروط الواجب توافرها في الدين الحق وعدمها هو ما رايتة في الاسلام


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

عذرا ان كنت اخطات في التعبير


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

لا تعتذر حبيبى .. انا عايزك تاخد راحتك خالص ...
 انت هنا بتكلم اخواتك مش ناس غريبة عنك .. 

انا عايز اساعدك لتعرف المسيحية .. ولكن ما هو سؤالك او استفسارك ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

هههههههه ابدا عادي يا ستي انتي للاسف لا تعرفي اي شئ فعادي جدا طالما لم تهاجمي شيئا او احدا لاننا تحملنا كل شئ دون ان نهاجم الاخر و نقول له يا كافر

هذه ليست عندنا

عندنا فقط من يخرج عن العقيده يكون مبتدعا غير مؤمنا انما لا ننكل به

المسيح قال عندما علم تلاميذه الصلاه في مواعظه 

و اغفر لنا ذنوبنا و خطيانا كما نغفر نحن للذين خطئوا الينا و اسائوا

لازم نغفر اختي و نستحمل

هقولك بقي معلومات سريعه عننا عشان ادخل في المفيد ناو

سلام


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

الروابط لا تعمل 
وغالبا ذلك بسبب الويندوز وسافرمتة و اقوم بالاطلاع
عموما انا اشتريت لالكتاب المقدس من يومين ومعة كتاب اسمه (المسيح)من هو
ولكني لم افهم الكتاب اما الكتاب المقدس قرات صفحة من العهد الجديد تتكلم عن نسب المسيح


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> لا تعتذر حبيبى .. انا عايزك تاخد راحتك خالص ...
> انت هنا بتكلم اخواتك مش ناس غريبة عنك ..
> 
> انا عايز اساعدك لتعرف المسيحية .. ولكن ما هو سؤالك او استفسارك ؟؟


 
ياااااااااااه لم اقابل بهذا الصدر المتسع من قبل
السؤال هو ما هي العقية المسيحية؟


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> هههههههه ابدا عادي يا ستي انتي للاسف لا تعرفي اي شئ فعادي جدا طالما لم تهاجمي شيئا او احدا لاننا تحملنا كل شئ دون ان نهاجم الاخر و نقول له يا كافر
> 
> هذه ليست عندنا
> 
> ...


 

هل يعني ذلك ان الذي كان مسيحيا وخرج منها لا يدخل النار؟


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

للعلم ان الحياة الابدية بعد الموت هي شغلي الشاغل لانني لا اريد ان افنى


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> هل يعني ذلك ان الذي كان مسيحيا وخرج منها لا يدخل النار؟


من يترك المسيح فهذا لا ينجو من الموت الابدى .. 

نحن لا نكفر احد .. لكل واحد الحرية .. على ان يتحمل الانسان نتيجة اختياره 

فمن اختار دم المسيح .. فهو اذن قد تصالح مع الله .. ويحيا بعد الموت الجسدى مع الله

من لم يختار دم المسيح .. فهو اذن لم يتصالح مع الله ( لم يمسح خطاياه ) .. وبالتالى مصيره الموت الجسدى على الارض ويتلوه الموت الابدى . ( الموت الابدى يعنى الانفصال عن الله الى ما لا نهاية )


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

*اساسيات المسيحيه:*

*الايمان باله واحد ظابط رابط للكل لا الهين لا ثلاث الهه علي انه الاله الواحد يوجد له تعينات جوهريه و صفات لزوميه له يعمل بها*

*و هذه نسميها الاقانيم من كلمه قنوما السريانيه و تعني تحت الجوهر اي من عين جوهر الله*

*اي يعني اننا نقول اننا نؤمن باله واحد علي تفصيل لا اجمال*

*و التفاصيل معلنه في الكتاب بالفاظها هذه*

*و الاقانيم هم : الآب و الابن و الروح القدس*

*الآب: اي صفه الوجود الالهي ان انه الاله القائم بذاته و الاب ايضا تعني الباطن الذي لا يري ابدا *

*الابن: اي العقل الناطق او النطق العاقل او الكلمه الالهيه و هوا الظاهر الذي يري و يظهر منذ قديم الازل هوا الذي ظهر لابراهيم و ظهر لادم و غيره و هو الربوبيه التي تخلق الاشياء اي ان الله خالق بقدرته و عقله الابن هوا قدرته و عقله*

*الروح القدس : هيا روح الله المحييه التي تحينا جميعا و نحيا بها و يرسلها الله لتسكن الانبياء و تقويهم و هي سر حياتنا كلنا*

*الم تسمعي قبلا عن مصطلح روح الله*

*هؤلاء الثلاث اقانيم الجوهريه هو الاله الواحد *

*و هذه الاقانيم معلن عن وجودها في الكتاب المقدس في العهدين*

*فنجد مصلطح روح الله ذكر بهذا اللفظ مباشرا في العهدين و نري لفظين الاب و الابن كثيرا*

*فابن الله لا تعني التناسل و التزواج بالعذراء مريم حاشا لله تعالي*

*ولا تعني انه تبني معنوي*

*تعني شيئا يفهمه اليهود و المسيحيين علي السواء*

*هو ظهور الله*

*الله الظاهر لا الباطن المخفي*

*هوا التجسد الظاهر*

*ابن الله تعني تمام المعادله لله اي انه الاب=الابن *

*و لكن هذا هوا الذي يظهر و الاخر لا*

*و هم ليسوا اثنان بس واحد *

*ابن الله هذا معاناها عندنا و ليس معناها التناسل او التبني ابدا*

*ايات تدل علي اقوالي من الكتاب:*

*التكوين الأصحاح 1 العدد 2 وَكَانَتِ الارْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ.*

* العدد الأصحاح 24 العدد 2 وَرَفَعَ بَلعَامُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَرَأَى إِسْرَائِيل حَالاًّ حَسَبَ أَسْبَاطِهِ فَكَانَ عَليْهِ رُوحُ اللهِ *

*صموئيل الأول الأصحاح 11 العدد 6 فَحَلَّ رُوحُ اللَّهِ عَلَى شَاوُلَ عِنْدَمَا سَمِعَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ وَحَمِيَ غَضَبُهُ جِدّاً. *

*أيوب الأصحاح 33 العدد 4 رُوحُ اللهِ صَنَعَنِي وَنَسَمَةُ الْقَدِيرِ أَحْيَتْنِي. *

*روح الله اي الروح القدس و نسمه القدير الله*

*هذه نصوص من التوراه توضح روح الله الموجوده و ليست افتراءا منا نحن*

*متى الأصحاح 12 العدد 28 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا بِرُوحِ اللَّهِ أُخْرِجُ الشَّيَاطِينَ فَقَدْ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَلَكُوتُ اللَّهِ! 
*
*


 رومية الأصحاح 8 العدد 9 وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَسْتُمْ فِي الْجَسَدِ بَلْ فِي الرُّوحِ إِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ اللهِ سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لَيْسَ لَهُ رُوحُ الْمَسِيحِ فَذَلِكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ. *
*
*
*
*
*هذه نصوص من الانجيل تقول ان هنك روح الله*

*نصوص عن الآب اي صفه الوجود الباطنه التي لا تظهر ولا تري*

*يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 11 صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا. *

*يوحنا الأصحاح 16 العدد 3 وَسَيَفْعَلُونَ هَذَا بِكُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا الآبَ وَلاَ عَرَفُونِي. *

*متى الأصحاح 28 العدد 19 فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. *

*هذه مواضع ذكر بها الاب علي لسان المسيح اكثر من مره و غير مره*


*ايات و مواضع ذكر بها الابن و كيفيته و ماهيته:*

*متى الأصحاح 11 العدد 27 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الاِبْنَ إِلاَّ الآبُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلاَّ الاِبْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ. *

*

 يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 20 لأَنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ. *



*يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 35 اَلآبُ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ وَقَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي يَدِهِ. *



*ماهيه الابن انه اقنوم اي صفه الظهور و العقل الناطق في الذات الالهيه بالادله:*

*يوحنا الأصحاح 1 العدد 18 اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ. *

*اي ان الابن هوا الظهور الوحيد الذي يمكن ان تري منه الاب المخفي الغير مرئي*

*يوحنا الأصحاح 5 العدد 37 وَالآبُ نَفْسُهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي يَشْهَدُ لِي. **لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَهُ قَطُّ وَلاَ أَبْصَرْتُمْ هَيْئَتَهُ 
*
* يوحنا الأصحاح 6 العدد 46 لَيْسَ أَنَّ أَحَداً رَأَى الآبَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي مِنَ اللَّهِ. هَذَا قَدْ رَأَى الآبَ. *


*هذه نصوص انجيليه تثبت ان الابن هوا ظهور المخفي عنا*

*1 اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، 
2 كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ. 
3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً *



*15 اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ. *


*الابن هذا ظهر في صوره و جسد و شخص يسوع المسيح  اي ان جسد المسيح كان الوعاء الذي احتوي تلك الطاقه الالهيه المسماه بالاهوت الاهوت يعني القدره الالهيه او الالوهه كان المرأه التي رايي منها الله و اللسان الذ تكلم به مع الناس*

*ايه اخري تثبت ذلك*

*تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ. 
*

*من الذي ظهر في الجسد الله*

*و يقال لهذا الظهور ابن الله اي معادل الله الذي ظهر بيننا نحن البشر و في نفس الوقت جالسا في السماء و الاعالي لم يفارقها لان الله ليس محتاجا ان يتحرك و يقوم و يجلس لكي يتواجد في اي مكان يكفي ان يشاء ان يكون موجودا*

*صح ولا غلط*

*كدا ولا ايه*

*ابن الله مصطلح موجود باليهوديه ايضا ليس اختراع مسيحي*

*اليكي نصوص من التوراه اليهوديه:*

*في سفر الامثال الذي لسليمان هذه الايه:*

*أمثالٌ الأصحاح 30 العدد 4 مَن صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَن جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حُفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَن صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَن ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟ *

*من مزامير الملك و النبي داوود:*

*المزامير الأصحاح 2 العدد 12 قَبِّلُوا الاِبْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ فَتَبِيدُوا مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ. لأَنَّهُ عَنْ قَلِيلٍ يَتَّقِدُ غَضَبُهُ. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ.*

* طوبي لجميع المتكلين علي من هنا عائده علي مين الابن*


*اتمني ان اكون اوضحت لكي اول اساس من اسس المسيحيه كلها من الاله نتكلم عن الباقي فيما بعد افهمي اولا هذا*

*سلام و نعمه اختي العزيزه
*
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Hebrews/1


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



المعاناة قال:


> للعلم ان الحياة الابدية بعد الموت هي شغلي الشاغل لانني لا اريد ان افنى


 
اخيتي ماذا قال المسيح لنا 

قال انه التضحيه و الضمان لدخول السماء:

* وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. 
14 «وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ 
15 لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
16 لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
17 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.* 

و في موضع اخر

وَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ ذَاكَ أُظْهِرَ *لِكَيْ يَرْفَعَ خَطَايَانَا،* وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ خَطِيَّةٌ. 



سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

شرح اخر للعقيده من موقع شهير جدا


* 



أما عن عقيدة الثالوث في المسيحية، فهي كالآتي: 
نحن لا ننفرد وحدنا بعقيدة الثالوث holy trinity، لأنها كانت موجودة في اليهودية، ولها شواهد كثيرة في العقد القديم ولكن بإسلوب مستتر وأحياناً مباشر، ولكنه كان مكشوفاً فقط للأنبياء ومحجوباً عن عامة الشعب http://st-takla.org/gallery/gallery-index_.htmlلعدم قدرتهم على إستيعاب حقيقة جوهر الله.  وتوقع سوء فهمهم له في مرحلة طفولة معرفتهم به وبداية إعلان ذاته لهم، وحرصاً منه على عدم وقوعهم في الإعتقاد بتعدد الآلهة، الأمر الذي تسربت معرفته لآبائنا قدماء المصريين، فوقعوا في عقيدة الثالوث الوثني.
بل إن مجتمعنا الإسلامي أيضاً يشاركنا في القرآن هذه العقيدة بإعترافه بوجود جواهر الثالوث، ولكنه يعترف بها كحقيقة وليس كعقيدة.  فهو يؤمن ويصرح بالله، وبكلمته، وبروح قدسه.  وهذا هو إيماننا بالله الآب الذي يمثل ذات الله لأنه أصل الوجود وعلة كل شيء فيه، وكلمته الذي نطلق عليه الابن لأنه قدرته المولود منه والذي به صنع الوجود وبدونه لا يعمل شيئاً، وروح قدسه الذي هو روح الحياة فيه والذي به يعطي الحياة لكل موجود.  وبالإجمال إله واحد؛ موجود بذاته، وحي بروحه، ناطق بكلمته.
واضح إذاً في هذه العقيدة أنها إيمان بإله واحد له ذات واحدة.  وهذه الذات تتمتع بالنطق والحياة.  وبدون النطق يكون إلهاً أعجمياً مجرداً من العقل والنطق، ومن ثم لا يمكن أن يكون خالقاً للوجود ولا يصح أن يكون إلهاً.  وبدون الروح وهو تيار الحياة فيه يكون إلهاً ميتاً ومن ثَمَّ لا يكون إلهاً!
إذاً الله إله واحد ثالوث.  واحد في ذاته، ثالوث في خصائص كيانه؛ الوجود والنطق والحياة.  الوجود بالذات والنطق بالكلمة والحياة بالروح.  والذات هي ذات الله والكلمة هو كلمة الله والروح القدس ينبثق من ذاته القدسية لذلك يسمى روح القدس.  وهي جواهر أساسية بدونها لا يتقوم كيان الذات الإلهية.
هل بعد هذا الإيضاح تجد أننا إستحضرنا إلهاً آخر وجعلنا بجوار الله حتى تتهمنا بالشرك؟!  وهل بعد إعتراف مجتمعنا بالله الواحد وثالوثه المتمثل في ذات الله وكلمة الله وروح قدسه تصمم على إتهامنا بالشرك؟  إنه أمر عجيب حقاً!!  
بل والأعجب من هذا أننا نحن ومجتمعنا –مع رجاء عدم الإستغراب- نعيش حياتنا بهذا الإيمان عينه.  فإيماننا بالله الواحد الثالوث هو الذي نستخدمه في حياتنا بتسميته بإسمه المبارك في كل لحظة بقولنا بإسم الآب والإب والروح القدس الإله الواحد.  وهي مرادف البسملة التي يستخدمها مجتمعنا في كل تصرف وفي بداية كل عمل بترديده بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الإله الواحد.  وهو نفس ثالوثنا المسيحي.  الله الواحد هو الآب ذاته الله، والرحمن بصيغة المرة على وزن فعلان وتشير إلى الإبن الوحيد الجنس، والذي صنع رحمة للعالم مرة واحدة بفدائه له من حكم الموت الأبدي.  والرحيم بصيغة الكثرة على وزن فعيل ويشير إلى الروح القدس روح الكثرة والنمو والخصب لأنه روح الحياة، والذي بفاعليته إمتد عمل رحمة الله في فدائه.  وإن لم يكن الأمر كذلك، فما هي الحكمة من أن تكون هذه البسملة بسملة ثالوثة لله؟!  وفي نفس الوقت هو إله واحد وليس ثلاثة آلهة، ولم تكن بسملة رباعية أو سداسية؟  ولو لم يكن الرحمن خاصية جوهرية في الله، والرحيم خاصية أخرى جوهرية في الله فإنه ما كان هناك مبرر إطلاقاً لتكرار لفظ مشتق من الرحمة مرتين بدون حكمة إلهية تخص علاقة الله بالمؤمنين به؟
http://st-takla.org/​# ما هو مصدر إعتقادكم بالثالوث؟
هناك منبعان لإعتقادنا بالثالوث؛ الأول هو الكتاب المقدس حيث أن ثالوث الله إعلان إلهي كان موجوداً في العهد القديم.  أما في العهد الجديد فبدا ثالوث الله إعلاناً صريحاً من الله بصورة منظورة ومسموعة يوم عماد السيد المسيح من يوحنا المعمدان حيث حل عليه الروح القدس مثل حمامة وصوت الآب من السماء قائلاً: "هذا هو إبني الحبيب الذي به سررت" (إنجيل متى 17:3). (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا)  ولذلك سُمى هذا اليوم بعيد الظهور الإلهي.  لأن الله أظهر فيه ذاته الثالوثية.  وقد شهد لذلك يوحنا المعمدان.  إذاً الله الواحد الثالوث هو إعلان إلهي وليس نظرية فلسفية أو إختراع بشري.
والمنبع الثاني هو الإنسان نفسه حيث أن الله ترك لنفسه شاهداً في الإنسان حتى لا يضل عنه، إذ طبع فيه صورته الثالوثية، وهي الذات العاقلة، الناطقة بالكلمة، والحية بالروح.  وهذه الذات الثالوثية هي الجوهر الخالد في الإنسان والباقي بعد إنحلال الجسد.  وكل من يتأمل ذاته الثالوثية ويدخل في أعماقها، من السهل عليه إدراك صورة الله الواحد الثالوث.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## alaakamel30 (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



المعاناة قال:


> للعلم ان الحياة الابدية بعد الموت هي شغلي الشاغل لانني لا اريد ان افنى


 
أهلا بك اختنا الجديدة
أسمحى لى بالتعقيب على بعض إستفهاماتك 
أولا المسيحية ليست بدين أو شريعة كاليهودية أو الإسلام بل المسيحية هى نعمة وبشارة ولكن كلمة الديانة كلمة مجازية تستعمل للتمييز بينها وبين الأديان الأخرى،المسيحية هى نعمة قبول الخلاص من الموت الأبدى بالانفصال عن الله والبشارة بالمصالحة الكفارية التى تمت بين البشر والله بسبب موت يسوع المسيح عوضا عنا.
ثانيا تقولين حضرتك أن معلوماتك عن المسيحية ضعيفة جدا و جل ما تعلمينه عنها هو قراءة صفحة وحيدة من العهد الجديد، إذن كيف عرفتى مصطلح الحياة الأبدية؟!!!!! ألا تتفقين معى إنه مصطلح مسيحى صرفا؟
ثالثا كما نصحك الأخوة إن كنتى صادقة فى نواياكِ فنرجو أن تطلعى على الكتاب المقدس وبعض المواضيع التى تشرح ايماننا المسيحى وإذا واجهتك أية صعاب أو إستفهامات لا تترددى فى سؤالنا

سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لكِ


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

الاخ جوسبل اسمح لي ان اخذ وقتي في فهم العقيدة وان استشكل شيء اسمح لي ان اعود اليك
وهل يوجد عذاب في المسيحية للكفار  في الاخرة وما معنى الانفصال عن الله


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

انا اخت يا عزيزتي 

يوجد عندنا جهنم نعم و عذابها ابدي جدا لا خروج منه ابدا

ربنا يكون معاكي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> تؤمن المسيحيه انها حق لانها تعتقد ان المسيح حق و انه موجود فعلا و عاش فعلا و كل احداث حياته حقيقيه
> 
> تؤمن المسيحيه انها حق لان كل نبؤات العهد القديم اي التوراه عن المسيح تحققت بالمللي
> 
> ...


 

قرأت (الحياة الابدية )في هذا الرد وارجو ان تقرأة لتعلم مدى اهمية الجملة في هذا الرد و التي جعلتها تلصق في مخي 
أيضا لانني فهمت انهاتعادل الجنة في الاخرة عند المسلمين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

هيا اجمل من الجنه اختي

لانها الحياه في محضر الله و معه الي الابد ليست جنه خضراء جميله بها اكل و شرب

لا انها الحياه مع المطلق الذي يبحث عنه الجميع

سلام و نعمه


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

ما معنى جوهر؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

يعني شئ جوهري اي من عين الشئ نفسه او في ذاته فعلا اي ليست شئ من خارج الحاجه اي ليست شئ خارجي طارئ او بالاكتساب بس جوهري او داخلي من عين الشئ

هوا لفظ للتقريب لا التحديد بس اظن اني وضحت معناه كويس الان

سلام و نعمه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

*لنبدأ فى شرح اهم عقيدة فى المسيحية*​ 
*عقيدة الفداء*​ 
نرجع شوية لورا .. علشان نفهم .. ( اربطى الحزام ) 

خلق الله ادم .. ووضع له شريعة متمثلة فى وصية واحدة ( عدم الاكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر )

وقال له
Gen 2:17 وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ». 

وبالرغم من سهولة تنفيذ الوصية .. الا ان ادم اخطأ وقبل ان يأكل من الشجرة .. والسبب هو خداع الشيطان
فتغيرت خواص ادم .. فبعد ان كان يعيش بكل حرية وطمئنان مع الله .. اصبح يخاف من الله ( لانه عرف انه قد خالف كلامه )

Gen 3:8 ..........َفَاخْتَبَأَ آدَمُ وَامْرَأَتُهُ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ الإِلهِ فِي وَسَطِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ.

اذن قد دخلت طبيعة غريبة فى ادم .. هذة الطبيعة هى الطبيعة التى دخلت الانسان بسبب الخطية

فطرد الله ادم من الجنة ..

وانجب ادم ..ولكن انجب نسل له نفس هذة الطبيعة الغريبة ( الطبيعة الخاطئة )

لذلك لا يوجد انسان من اول ادم الى حد الان لم يفعل خطية .. فالكل اخطأ وسوف يخطأ 

اذن يلزم تنفيذ حكم الله السابق ( موتا تموت ) في جميع البشر .. اذن الكل محكوم عليه :

بالموت الجسدى على الارض ( بعد ان كان ادم خالد قبل الخطية ) 

+ الموت الروحى ( الانفصال عن الله .. فبعد ان كان ادم يكلم الله مباشرة .. اصبح الان هناك حاجز ) 

+ الموت الابدى ( وهو بعد الموت الجسدى .. وهو الجهنم )
فما هو الحل اذن .. لكى يعطى الله للانسان فرصة اخرى ..​
يلزم ان ينفذ حكمه السابق وفى نفس الوقت لا يهلك الانسان ..

الحل :
فى الحقيقة .. كان لابد ان يختار الله جسدا قابل للموت.. لكى ما يموت هذا الجسد ويغلب الموت ( ابليس )

التوضيح: 
ابليس اوقع ادم فى الخطية .. وورث الجميع الطبيعة الجديدة الفاسدة.. ووجب تنفيذ حكم الله السابق ( لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ». ) ..وبهذا اصبح مصير كل انسان هو الموت الابدى .. لان الكل اخطئ

الفداء يعتمد على ان يسدد الغير .. حكم الله فى الانسان ( الموت ) .. ( ببساطة لان الانسان هو المتهم بعد الخطية)

لا تتوافر هذة الشروط فى جسد انسان واحد .. فكان الحل هو ان يتخذ الله جسدا قابل للموت .. لكى بموت هذا الجسد يصبح الله قد سدد عنا حكم الموت 

لذا بدأ تنفيذ خطة الفداء .. ممهدا ايانا لتقبل الفكرة بذبائح العهد القديم كله .. واول ذبيحة قد قدمها الله نفسه بانه قد غطى عرى ادم حواء بجلد حيوان برئ ..

حتى جاء الذبيح الاعظم المرموز اليه فى كل العهد القدم ( المسيح ).. مسدد الدين ومعطيا فرصة للانسان للنجاة من الموت الروحى والابدى ..لمن يمسح خطاياه فى دم المسيح.
اما من لا يمسح خطاياه فى دم المسيح فهو اذن مازال متهم بعصيان وصايا الله وسوف ينفذ فيه الله حكم الموت الجسدى والابدى ​


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

اي ان الاب و الابن و الرح هم اجزاء الله
ارجو ان يكون فهمي صحيح


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> اي ان الاب و الابن و الروح هم اجزاء الله
> ارجو ان يكون فهمي صحيح


لا .. الله كيان واحد .. الله غير مجزأ
الاقانيم هى تفاصيل عن الله الواحد ..


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

حكم الله على ادم بالموت وورثت طبيعة ان الانسان خطاء 
اذن الموت هنا ذو معنيين
حكم الله
ومسبب الدخول للنار وهو(ابليس)
ان فهمت خطأ صححو لي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

الله لا اجزاء فيه

مقاله مناسبه جدا لكي اختي تقرب الصوره اكثر و اكثر كمان


تجنن


*وحدانية اللـه*​ 
* 

يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس في عهديه القديم والجديد أن الله واحد، لا إله إلا هو. ومجرد ذكر اسم "الله" بـ (ال التعريف) دليل على وحدانيته. واليك بعض الشواهد من الكتاب المقدس:*
*من العهد القديم: "فَاعْلمِ اليَوْمَ وَرَدِّدْ فِي قَلبِكَ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ الإِلهُ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَعَلى الأرض مِنْ أَسْفَلُ. ليْسَ سِوَاهُ"(تثنية 4: 39). "اسمعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ" (تثنية 6: 4) "أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعٌ كلَّ شَيْءٍ نَاشِرٌ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَحْدِي.بَاسِطٌ الأرض. مَنْ مَعِي؟" (إشعياء 44: 24) "أَلَيْسَ أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلاَ إِلَهَ آخَرَ غَيْرِي؟ إِلَهٌ بَارٌّ وَمُخَلِّصٌ. لَيْسَ سوَايَ"(إشعياء 45: 1). "أَلَيْسَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ خَلَقَنَا؟" (ملاخي 2: 10).*
*ومن العهد الجديد: "بِالْحَقِّ قُلْتَ لأَنَّهُ اللَّهُ وَاحِدٌ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ سِوَاهُ" (مرقس 12: 32) "وَالْمَجْدُ الَّذِي مِنَ الإِلَهِ الْوَاحِدِ لَسْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَهُ؟" (يوحنا 5: 44)، "لأَنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ" (رومية 3: 30) "وَأَنْ لَيْسَ إِلَهٌ آخَرُ إِلاَّ وَاحِداً" (1كورنثوس 8: 4)، "وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ" (غلاطية 3: 20) "لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ" (1تيموثاوس 3: 5)، "أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ" (يعقوب 2: 19). *

 

*نوع وحدانية الله:*

*قبل أن أبين بالأدلة العقلية والنقلية والمنطقية النوع الوحيد للوحدانية التي تليق بالله جل جلاله، وأؤيد ذلك بشهادة الفلاسفة الذين يؤمنون بالتوحيد، قبل ذلك أرجع إلى الكتاب المقدس الذي اقتبسنا منه بعض الآيات الدالة على وحدانية الله حيث نجد فيه صيغة الجمع (*) في اسم الله عز وجل، تلك الصيغة التي وردت في العهد القديم نحو ثلاثة آلاف مرة فضلا عن العبارات الكثيرة الواضحة التي نجد فيها لا ما يفيد الجمع فقط بل الثالوث بالتحديد. واليك بعض الشواهد الكتابية من العهد القديم:*
*أول آية في الكتاب المقدس هي "فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرض". وفي عدد 26 من نفس الإصحاح يقول الله "نَعْمَلُ الإنسان عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا"، وفي عدد 22 من الإصحاح الثالث يقول الله "هُوَذَا الإنسان قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا". وقوله تعالى كواحد يدل على وجود أقانيم في اللاهوت. وفي العدد السابع من الإصحاح الحادي عشر يقول الله "هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ ". *
*وفي (مزمور 45: 6-7) نقرأ "كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اللهُ إلى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ. أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلَهُكَ بِدُهْنِ الاِبْتِهَاجِ ". وهنا نرى الآب والابن. وفي (المزمور الثاني) نجد الله الآب الماسح، والله الابن الممسوح، والروح القدس المسحة "وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ مَسْحَةٌ مِنَ الْقُدُّوسِ" (1يوحنا 2: 20)، فنقرأ قول الآب عن الابن "أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي" (مز 2: 6). وقول الابن عن الآب "قال لي: أَنْتَ ابْنِي. أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ" (ع7). وقول الروح القدس عن الابن "اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ. قَبِّلُوا الاِبْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ" (ع 11، 12).*
*وفي (مزمور 110) نقرأ "قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي "وهنا نرى الآب والابن. وفي (إشعياء 6: 8) نقرأ "مَنْ أُرْسِلُ (بالمفرد) وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا (بالجمع)؟"*
*وفي (إشعياء 48: 12، 16) نقرأ "أَنَا الأول وَأَنَا الآخِرُ (الابن)... مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ (الآب) أَنَا هُنَاكَ (الابن). وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ (الآب) أَرْسَلَنِي (الابن) وَرُوحُهُ (الروح القدس) "وهنا نرى ثالوثاً في اللاهوت ثم إليك هذه الشواهد من العهد الجديد:*
*نقرأ في (متى 3: 16، 17) أن الرب يسوع له المجد عندما اعتمد من يوحنا في نهر الأردن انفتحت له السموات وأتى عليه الروح القدس "نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ» "وهنا أيضاً نرى الأقانيم الثلاثة. *
*ونقرأ في (متى 28: 19) قول الرب يسوع لتلاميذه "فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسم الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. "فنجد هنا أقانيم اللاهوت الثلاثة ونلاحظ أن الرب يسوع يقول "باسم"لا بـ "أسماء" لأن الثلاثة هم واحد، الله الواحد.*
*ونقرأ في (إنجيل يوحنا 14: 16، 17، 26) "وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إلى الأَبَدِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ... وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسمي". وهنا نجد الأقانيم الثلاثة. *
*ونقرأ في (2كورنثوس 13: 14) "نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ". وهنا نجد الأقانيم الثلاثة.*
*ونقرأ في (غلاطية 4: 6) "بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ أَبْنَاءٌ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ رُوحَ ابْنِهِ إلى قُلُوبِكُمْ صَارِخاً: «يَا أَبَا الآبُ». "وهنا نرى الأقانيم الثلاثة. وكذلك في (أفسس 2: 18) حيث نقرأ "لأَنَّ بِهِ (بالمسيح) لَنَا كِلَيْنَا (اليهودي والأممي) قُدُوماً فِي رُوحٍ وَاحِدٍ إلى الآبِ "وكذلك نقرأ فـي (رسالة يهوذا 20، 21) "مُصَلِّينَ فِي الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، وَاحْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ فِي مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ، مُنْتَظِرِينَ رَحْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ". *
*ولأن الله بثالوث أقانيمه هو إله واحد لذلك عندما يذكر الكتاب المقدس أقنومين أو أكثر لا يأتي بالفعل في صيغة المثنى أو الجمع بل في صيغة المفرد. مثال ذلك قوله "وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ أَبُونَا وَرَبُّنَا يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ يَهْدِي (بالمفرد) طَرِيقَنَا"(1تسالونيكى3: 11). وأيضاً "وَرَبُّنَا نَفْسُهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، وَاللهُ أَبُونَا... يُعَزِّي (بالمفرد) قُلُوبَكُمْ"(2 تسالونيكي 2: 16، 17). ونلاحظ في هذه الآية تقدم ذكر الابن عن الآب لأن الأقانيم الثلاثة واحد في اللاهوت. ومن الخطأ أن نقول: الأقنوم الأول، والثاني، والثالث. ونقرأ أيضاً "قَدْ صَارَتْ مَمَالِكُ الْعَالَمِ لِرَبِّنَا (الآب) وَمَسِيحِهِ (الابن)، فَسَيَمْلِكُ (بالمفرد) إلى أَبَدِ الأبدينَ" (رؤيا 11: 15). وأيضاً "سَيَكُونُونَ كَهَنَةً لِلَّهِ وَالْمَسِيحِ، وَسَيَمْلِكُونَ مَعَهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ"(بالمفرد) ألف سنة (رؤيا 20: 6). وأيضاً "وَعَرْشُ اللهِ وَالْحَمَلِ (المسيح الفادي) يَكُونُ فِيهَا (عرش واحد)، وَعَبِيدُهُ يَخْدِمُونَهُ (بالمفرد)" (رؤيا 22: 3).*


*الثالوث القدوس:*

_*مما تقدم نرى أن الله أعلن ذاته في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد، إلهاً واحداً لا نظير له ولا شريك في ثلاثة أقانيم: الآب والابن والروح القدس. الآب هو الله، والابن هو الله، والروح القدس هو الله، لا ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد، ذات واحدة، جوهر واحد، لاهوت واحد. ولكن ثلاثة أقانيم متحدون بغير امتزاج ومتميزون بغير انفصال. وكل أقنوم أزلي، أبدي، غير محـدود، لا يتحيز بمكان أو زمان، كلي العلم، كلي القدرة، كلي السلطان، لأن الأقانيم ذات واحدة.*
_*وكلمة "أقانيم" كلمة سريانية، وهي الوحيدة في كل لغات العالم التي تستطيع أن تعطي هذا المعنى، أي تميز مع عدم الانفصال أو الاستقلال. لأنه بما أن الله لا شبيه له بين كل الكائنات، وبما أن لغات البشر إنما تصف الكائنات المحدودة، فلا توجد فيها كلمة تعطينا وصفاً للذات الإلهية بحسب الإعلان الإلهي. وبهذه المناسبة أقول أنه لا يجوز بالمرة تشبيه الله الواحد من جهة أقانيمه الثلاثة بتشبيهات من الكائنات كالشمس وغيرها لأن كل الكائنات محدودة ومركبة، والله غير محـدود ولا تركيب فيه وقد استعمـلت بعض اللغات كالإنجليـزية كلمـة "شخص" للتعبير عن الأقنــوم ولكن كل شخص كائن مركب والله لا تركيــب فيه، والأشخاص المتميزون منفصلون، ومهما تماثلوا لا يمكن أن يتعادلوا تماماً أو يتّحدوا. أما كلمة أقانيم فتعني شخصيات متميزة، ولكن متحدة (بغير امتزاج) وهم ذات واحدة. وربما تكون أقرب كلمة عربية لمدلول الأقانيم هي كلمة "تعينات".*



*هل هذا معقول؟:*

*تبدو هذه الحقيقة معقدة فعلاً وصعبة الاستيعاب، ولكن أليس هذا دليلاً واضحاً على صحتها وعلى أن الله نفسه هو الذي أعلن ذاته بها؟ لأن الإنسان إذا أراد أن يزيف إيماناً أو يصنعه فإنما يصنعه وفق الفطـرة البشرية وفي مستوى العقـل ليسهـل قبـوله واستيعابه. أما إذا كان الأمر خاصاً بحقيقة الله غير المحدود فلا بد أن يكون الإعلان كبيراً فوق الفهم الطبيعي، وأسمى من العقل ولكن لا يتعارض معه، ليكون المجال لقبول الإعلان الإلهي، للإيمان ولنور الله في القلب كما يقول الكتاب المقدس أن "الإنسان الطَّبِيعِيَّ لاَ يَقْبَلُ مَا لِرُوحِ اللهِ لأَنَّهُ عِنْدَهُ جَهَالَةٌ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْرِفَهُ لأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يُحْكَمُ فِيهِ (أي في ما لروح الله) رُوحِيّاً"(1كورنثوس 2: 14). *
*فالإيمان بإعلان الله عن ذاته ثالوثاً، وإن كان يبدو صعباً، ولكنه معقول، بل هو المعقول لأننا سبق أن رأينا أن الوحدانية المطلقة لا تليق بالله لأنها تقتضي تنـزيهه عن الصفات والعلاقات. ولكن بما أن الله ذات فهو يتصف بصفات وله علاقات. ولكن بما أنه وحده الأزلي فلم يكن غيره في الأزل ليمارس معه الصفات والعلاقات. وبناء عليه تكون صفاته وعلاقاته عاطلة في الأزل ثم صارت عاملة بعد خلق الكائنات، وحاشا أن يكون الأمر كذلك لأن الله منـزه عن التغير، وهو مكتف بذاته، مستغن عن مخلوقاته. إذن لابد أن الله كان يمارس علاقاته وصفاته في الأزل مع ذاته لأن لا شريك له تركيب فيه. ولا بد في هذه الحالة من الاعتراف بأن وحدانيته جامعة، أي جامعة لتعينات الذات الواحدة، لأن من لا تعين له لا وجود له.*
*ولا تناقص بين الوحدانية والتعينات لأن الله واحد في جوهره وجامع في تعيناته، لأنه يمارس صفاته وعلاقاته مع ذاته بالفعل منذ الأزل، مع تعيناته وليس مع صفاته لأن الصفات معان، وليست تعينات عاقلة يمكن التعامل معها. فلا يقال مثلاً أن الله كان في الأزل يكلم صفاته ويسمعها ويبصرها ويحبها، أو أن صفاته كانت تكلمه وتبصره وتحبه ولكن نقرأ في الكتاب المقدس أن الابن يحب الآب، والآب يحب الابن قبل إنشاء العالم، والروح القدس هو "روح المحبة". وكانت هناك مشورة في الأزل بين الأقانيم الثلاثة.*
*ولابد من الإقرار بتعينات الله وإلا جعلناه جوهراً غامضاً لا يمكن الاتصال به أو معرفة شيء عنه بينما يتفق الجميع على أنه تكلم مع موسى ومع إبراهيم وأظهر ذاته للأنبياء. ووجود التعينات في الله لا يمس وحدانيته كما قلنا لأن التعينات هم ذات الله وليسوا أجزاء من ذاته، حاشا. بل ذات واحدة، جوهر واحد، لاهوت واحد. *
*لاشك أن هذه الحقيقة فوق الإدراك البشرى لأنه لا شبيه لهذه الوحدانية في الكائنات المنظورة ولكن هذه الحقيقة لا تتعارض مع العقل بل هي معقولة. وقد شهد بمعقوليتها كثيرون من الفلاسفة الموحدين الذين تعمقوا في البحث.*



*أراء بعض الفلاسفة الموحدين في نوع وحدانية الله، وفي الأقانيم:*

*قال الإمام الغزالي في كتابه "الرد الجميل" المشار إليه في كتاب "تاريخ الفلسفة في الإسلام" صفحة 196 : "يعتقد النصارى أن ذات الباري واحدة في الجوهر، ولها اعتبارات. والحاصل من هذا التعبير الاصطلاحي أن الذات الإلهية عندهم واحدة في الجوهر وإن تكن منعوتة بصفات الأقانيم". *
*وقال الشيخ أبو الخير الطيب في كتابه "أصول الدين" صفحة 153: "أقوال علماء النصارى تشهد بتوحيدهم، لأنهم يقولون أن الباري تعالى جوهر واحد موصوف بالكمال، وله ثلاث خواص ذاتية كشف المسيح النقاب عنها وهي: الآب والابن والروح القدس. ويريدون بالجوهر هنا ما قام بنفسه مستغنياً عن الظروف". *
*هاتان الشهادتان عن الإيمان المسيحي قريبتان من الصحة. غير أنهما قالا عن الأقانيم أنهم "اعتبارات" أو "صفات"وهذا نقلوه عن بعض فلاسفة المسيحيين دون الرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس. *
*وقال القاضي أبو بكر محمد بن الطيب الباقلاني في كتابه "الطمس في القواعد الخمس". "وإذا أمعنا النظر في قول النصارى أن الله جوهر واحد وثلاثة أقانيم لا نجد بينهم وبيننا اختلافاً إلا في اللفظ فقط. فهم يقولون أنه جوهر ولكن ليس كالجواهر المخلوقة ويريدون بذلك أنه قائم بذاته، والمعنى صحيح ولكن العبارة فاسدة". *
*ولكن الواقع أنه لا فساد في العبارة، فقد شهد كثيرون من العلماء والفلاسفة أنه يمكن إطلاق كلمة "جوهر" على الله. فقد قال مثلاً الإمام جعفر بن محمد الأشعبي: "يتعين أن يكون الله جوهراً، أو جوهراً مع سلامة المعنى". وقد جاءت كلمة "جوهر" مرة واحدة في الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح "الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ" (عبرانيين 1: 3).*
*وجاء في كتاب العقائد النسفية صفحة 162 "لا مخالف في مسألة توحيد واجب الوجود إلا الثنوية (أي الذين يعتقدون بإلهين: واحد للخير وآخر للشر) دون النصارى" أي أن النصارى موحِّدون. *
*وقال ابن سينا "الله علم وعالم ومعلوم، وعقل وعاقل ومعقول، ومحبة ومحب ومحبوب". وجاء في مجلة كلية الآداب الصادرة في مايو سنة 1934، وفي كتاب نصوص الحكم للفيلسوف محيي الدين العربي (صفحات 133، 134، 225، 226) ما يأتي "إن أول صورة تعينت فيها الذات الإلهية كانت ثلاثية، وذلك لأن التعيين كان في صورة العلم حيث: العلم والعالم والمعلوم حقيقة واحدة. كما أن أول حضرة إلهية ظهر فيها الله كانت ثلاثية لأنها حضرة الذات الإلهية المتصفة بجميع الأسماء والصفات. فضلاً عن ذلك فإن عملية الخلق نفسها تقتضي وجود الذات الإلهية، والإرادة، والقول: "كن". فالتثليث هو إذن المحور الذي تدور حوله رحى الوجود وهو الشرط الأساسي في تحقيق الإيجاد. والخلق". *
*وقد أنشد الفيلسوف محيي الدين العربي في حب الله قائلاً: *
*"تثليث محبوبي وقد كان واحداً كما صير الأقنام بالذات أقنما"*
*ولا يقصد هذا الفيلسوف بهذا الشعر وبأقواله السابقة أن يؤيد العقيدة المسيحية لأنه كان من المسلمين المتمسكيـن، ولكنه أراد أن يعلن أن الله كان يظـهر دائما في ثالوث هـو "العلم والعالم والمعلوم ". أو "الذات والإرادة والكلمة". ويقصد أن مجرد اتصاف الله بصفات وقيامه بأعمال دليل على أنه تعالى ليس أقنوماً واحداً بل أقانيم.*
*وقال نفس هذا الفيلسوف "إن الله هو الأول والآخر، والظاهر والباطن، وعين ما ظهر وعين ما بطن فالأمر حيرة في حيرة. واحد في كثرة، وكثرة مردها إلى واحد ". *
*وقال ابن الفارض "الحمد لله الذي تجلى بذاته، فأظهر حقائق أسمائه وصفاته، فجعلها أعيانا ثابتة وحقائق عينية". *
_*وقال الشيخ البيجوري "الحاصل أن الوحدانية الشاملة هي وحدانية الذات، ووحدانية الصفات، ووحدانية الأفعال". *
*وقال صاحب التحقيق "أرى الكثرة في الواحد. وإن اختلفت حقائقها وكثرت فإنها عين واحدة. فهذه كثرة معقولة في واحد العين".*_
*وقال الإمام الغزالي "من ذهب إلى أن الله لا يعقل نفسه إنما خاف من لزوم الكثرة". ثم قال "إن كان عقل الله ذاته فيرجع الكل إلى ذاته فلا كثرة إذن. وإن كانت هذه كثرة فهي موجودة في الأول"(أي أنها أصلية في الله أزلاً). *

*وقال الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد في شرحه لاعتقاد المسيحييـن فـي ذات الله (كتاب الله صفحة 171) "إن الأقانيم جوهر واحد. وإن "الكلمة " و"الآب" وجود واحد، وإنك حين تقول "الآب" لا تدل عن ذات منفصلة عن "الابن" لأنه لا انفصال ولا تركيب في الذات الإلهية". *



*عقيدة الثالوث ليست مقتبسة من الوثنية:*

*يقول البعض، إما عن عدم درس وفهم أو عن سوء نية بغرض التضليل، يقولون أن عقيدة الثالوث كانت موجودة عند الوثنيين في الهند، وكانوا يطلقون على إلههم المثلث: براهما، وفشنو، وسيفا ويقولون أن البوذيين كانوا يعتقدون أن بوذا ذو ثلاثة أقانيم: الأول والوسط والآخر. وأن قدماء المصريين كانوا يعتقدون بآلهة ثلاثية: الأولى أمون، وكونس، وموت. والثانية: أوزيريس، وايزيس، وحورس. والثالثة: خنوم، وساتيت، وعنقت. وأن الأول من كل مجموعة هو الآب والثاني هو الابن والثالث هو الروح القدس كما هو الحال عند المسيحيين. ويقولون أن البابليين والفرس والصينيين كانوا يعتنقون مثل هذه العقيدة. *
*والواقع أن كل هذه الأقوال هراء في هراء وليس لها أي نصيب من الصحة. وهي تقال لتضليل غير الدارسين. ولكن بالدرس الدقيق لتلك الديانات يتضح أن براهما وفشنو وسيفا عند الهنود ثلاثة آلهة مختلفون عن بعضهم تماماً. أما بوذا فكان رجلاً عادياً عاش في الهند حوالي سنة 500 قبل الميلاد وكانت له تعاليم معينة. أما آلهة المصريين فهي لا تنص على أن كل مجموعة من آلهتهم إله واحد بل ثلاثة آلهة مختلفون عن بعضهم تماماً فكانوا يمثلون أمون برجل وكونس (أوخنسو) بالقمر، وموت بأنثى النسر. وأوزيريس برجل، وايزيس بامرأة، وحورس بالصقر، وخنوم بالكبش، وساتيت بامرأة هي زوجته الأولى، وعنقت زوجته الثانية. ولا مجال هنا للكلام عن الأوثان الأخرى عند البابليين والفرس وغيرهم. *
*فأي افتراء متعمد بجهل تتضمنه أقوال أولئك المعترضين! ويكفى هنا أن نثبت بطلان هذه الأقوال من الوجهة التاريخية باقتباس أقوال الأستاذ عباس محمود العقـاد في كتـاب "الله" صفحات 149إلى 154 ونلخصها فيما يلي: "فكرة الله في المسيحية لا تشبهها فكرة أخرى من ديانات ذلك العصر الكتابية أو غير الكتابية. وروح المسيحية في إدراك فكرة الله هي روح متناسقة تشف عن جوهر واحد، ولا يشبهه إدراك فكرة الله في عبادة من العبادات الوثنية. فالإيمان بالله على تلك الصفة فتح جديد لرسالة السيد المسيح لم يسبقه إليها في اجتماع مقوماتها برسول من الكتابيين ولا غير الكتابيين. ولم تكن أجزاء مقتبسة من هنا أو هناك، بل كانت كلاماً متجانساً من وحي واحد وطبيعة واحدة". *

*تمايز الأقانيم:*

*أقانيم اللاهوت الثلاثة متحدون في الجوهر واللاهوت، ولكل أقنوم كامل صفات اللاهوت، أي أزلي وأبدي وغير محدود كلي القدرة والعلم والسلطان والقداسة. ولكن الأقانيم متميـزون، أي أن لكل أقنوم بعـض أعمال خاصة لا نستطيـع أن ننسبها إلى الأقنومين الآخرين. فهناك تميز واتحاد ولكن ليس هناك امتزاج أي لا نستطيع أن نقول أن الابن هو الآب ولا الآب هو الابن، مع أن الابن والآب واحد. *
*وواضح جداً من الكتاب أن أقنوم الابن هو الذي جاء إلى العالم متجسداً مرسلاً من الآب ليتم عمل الفداء بموته الكفاري على الصليب، فمكتوب "فِي هَذَا هِيَ الْمَحَبَّةُ: لَيْسَ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ، بَلْ أَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا، وَأَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ كَفَّارَةً لِخَطَايَانَا"(1يوحنا4: 10). و "لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأبديةُ" (يوحنا 3: 16). "وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ" (غلاطية 4: 4). والابن يقول "خَرَجْـتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إلى الْعَالَمِ وَأيضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إلى الآبِ" (يوحنا 16: 28). فالآب هو الذي أرسل الابن، وهو الذي بذله لأجلنا وهو الذي قدمه كفارة عن خطايانا. والابن هو الذي خرج من عند الآب، وهـو الذي جاء إلى هذا العالـم مولودا من عذراء، وهو الذي مات على الصليب حاملا قصاص خطايانا. ولا نستطيع أن ننسب إلى الابن ما اختص به الآب. ولا ننسب إلى الآب ما اختص به الابن فنقول مثلاً أن الآب تجسد وأتى إلى العالم مولوداً ومات على الصليب. هذا خطأ محض لأن الذي تجسد هو أقنوم الابن فقط. ولا يجوز أن نقع في هذا الخلط في الكلام أو في الصلاة، ولو عن طريق السهو. *
*والروح القدس جاء إلى العالم في يوم الخمسين مرسلاً من الآب والابن، جاء بلاهوته غير متجسد ليشهد للابن وليسكن في جميع المؤمنين بعد أن ولدهم ولادة ثانية في كل الأجيال وفي كل مكان في العالم وهذا دليل على لاهوته غير المحدود الذي لا يتحيز بمكان أو زمان. *
*ومن اختصاص الابن أيضاً أن يدين الأشرار، الأحياء والأموات لأنه هو الذي أكمل الفداء على الصليب. ومما يبين هذا التميز بوضوح قول الوحي "الآب لا يدين أحداً بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن لكي يكرم الجمـيع الابن كما يكرمـون الآب"(يوحنا 5: 22).*
*ومن سخف القول أن هذا التميز يعني انقساماً أو تجزيئاً في اللاهوت وسبق أن أوضحنا الرد على هذا الاعتراض لأن اللاهوت واحد غير محدود لا يدرك ولا ينقسم لأنه لا تركيب فيه. ولكن التميز هو في الأقانيم أو تعينات الله المتحدة في الجوهر بغير انقسام أو امتزاج. *
*ومن سخف القول أيضاً أنه إذا كان الله قد تجسد ونزل من السماء إلى هذا العالم فهل كانت السماء خالية في مدة التجسد؟ ومن الذي كان يدير الكون في تلك المدة؟ والخطأ كله يرجع إلى تطبيق ما للكائنات المحدودة التي تقع تحت حِسِّنا وبصرنا على الله غير المحدود الذي لا يتحيز بمكان أو زمان من الأزل وإلى الأبد، وبتطبيق أقيسة المحدود على الله غير المحدود.*



*ما رايك الان؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



المعاناة قال:


> حكم الله على ادم بالموت وورثت طبيعة ان الانسان خطاء
> اذن الموت هنا ذو معنيين
> حكم الله
> ومسبب الدخول للنار وهو(ابليس)
> ان فهمت خطأ صححو لي


 
دخول النار بسبب

تفضيل طاعه الشيطان عن الله و مطاوعه الاهواء عن اراده الله

و رفض الله و تفضيل  الانفصال عنه و عن مشيئته لنا

و النار عندنا هي البحيره المتقده بالنار و الكبريت

و هي ظلمه خارجيه بارده فيها دموع لا تنقطع و بكاء و صرير للاسنان من الخوف و البرد و الانفصال عن الله


سلام


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> حكم الله على ادم بالموت وورثت طبيعة ان الانسان خطاء


وضع الله العقاب قبل خطأ ادم .. وبعد خطية ادم .. تم التنفيذ



> اذن الموت هنا ذو معنيين


موت جسدى + موت روحى + موت ادبى+ موت ابدى 

الموت الجسدى .. كان ادم خالد .. ولكن بعد الخطية دخل الموت الى البشر
الموت الروحى .. بعد ان كان ادم يعاين الله ويتعامل معه مباشرة .. ولكن بعد الخطية اصبح هناك حاجز ,, فالانسان لم يعد يتعامل مع الله مباشرة .
الموت الادبى .. بعد ان كان سيد على الحيوانات والمخلوقات .. اصبح يخاف من بعض الحيوانات
الموت الابدى ( الاخطر ) .. وهو الهلاك بعد الموت الجسدى .. فى الجهنم الدى اعده الله لابليس



> ومسبب الدخول للنار وهو(ابليس)


يوجد هنا خلط اريد توضيحه ..

الله اعد الجهنم لابليس .. 
اما نحن البشر .. فمن يتبع ابليس .. فليأخذ نفس نصيب ابليس
من يتبع المسيح ( الله الظاهر فى الجسد الذى تمم لنا الفداء وغسل الخطايا .. اى المصالحة مع الله )
فيرجع الى مكانته عند الله بعد الموت الجسدى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> ( الله الظاهر فى الجسد الذى تمم لنا الفداء وغسل الخطايا .. اى المصالحة مع الله )
> فيرجع الى مكانته عند الله بعد الموت الجسدى



الله صالحنا بنفسه عليه 

كما قال القديس بولس في رسالته الي كولوسي الأصحاح 1 العدد 20 وَ*أَنْ يُصَالِحَ بِهِ الْكُلَّ لِنَفْسِهِ*، عَامِلاً الصُّلْحَ بِدَمِ صَلِيبِهِ، *بِوَاسِطَتِهِ*، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ مَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ امْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 


من يصالحك علي الله سواه هوا 

هل ثمه انسان يستطيع تسديد الدين و هو عصيان الله 

ادم راي الله و متاكد منه مش زينا مش شايفينه و مالوش عذر و غلط برضه لانه اختار نفسه

ربنا اداه الحريه و ما اجبروش و هو اختار نفسه السيئه و سقط

سلام و نعمه


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

المقال طويل ويحتاج الى تأني و تفكر لذا أستأذنكم أن نكمل غدا لان النعاس قد يسبب حاجز بين و بين الفهم
تحياتي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

اوكي نامي و ارتاحي تماما و تعالي تاني كلنا بنتعب صح

و ثقي انه حتي لو ما امنتيش بسبب كلامنا و رفضتينا مش هنزعل لان كلمه ربنا بتروح و مش بترجع فاضيه

ممكن بعد عشر سنين عشرين سنه في الوقت الي محدده ربنا ينادي عليكي

احنا بنعمل واجبنا المفروض علينا نعمله عشان نخلص نفسنا من ذنب الناس و كفي

الباقي علي ربنا و العمل عمله هوا

نوما هنيئا اختي نوم العافيه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

أشكر تفهمك وأخلاقك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

اخلاق سيدي احاول ان اصل لها ولا استطيع 

حب لكي اصل لربع اخلاقه و غير مستحقه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

اهلا برجوعك فى اى وقت .... بس متغبيش علينا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

اضافه للموضوع

من هوا المسيح من التوراه سفر اشعياء


*



 «هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ حَبِيبِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ. 
لاَ يُخَاصِمُ وَلاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَسْمَعُ أَحَدٌ فِي الشَّوَارِعِ صَوْتَهُ. 
قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ وَفَتِيلَةً مُدَخِّنَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ حَتَّى يُخْرِجَ الْحَقَّ إِلَى النُّصْرَةِ. 
وَعَلَى اسْمِهِ يَكُونُ رَجَاءُ الأُمَمِ».

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اقرئي الايه اختي و اخبريني ما فهمتي عندما تعودي*

*سلام*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

اولا لازم تتأكدى ان الاسلام على خطأ

الرابط التالى لقسم الحوار الاسلامى ادخلى كده واقرى المواضيع والمناقشات

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=39

ثانيا حطى النقاط اللى عايزة تفهميها غن المسيحية واحنا هنجاوبك احنا جاوبنا على العاميات
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

قلبها حس يا تاسوني كوينا اقري مشاركتها الاولي تتاكدي من كدا

مش احنا المسيحيين الي كرهناكي في دينك عشان محدش يتهمنا باطلا

انتي ليكي عقل و تتدبري جيدا اختي المعاناه

سلام


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> لدين الحق من وجهة نظري هو الدين المتوافق مع الواقع والخالي من النقائص التشريعية وان الدين الحق يجب ان يكون خالي من التناقضات ان يكون عادل
> *وانا ارى ذلك في الاسلام*
> ولم اتي الى هنا بسبب المسيحية بالذات *ولكن لان الاسلام سقط من نظري* لعدة اسباب مما جعلني اريد ابدالة بدين يتوافق مع العقل و المنطق والعدل وانا لا اسطتيع ان افكر و اعيش بدون اله يرعاني لذا ابحث في الاديان و الذاهب حتى اعرف ان كان هناك الة ودين ام لا



هى مازال عندها رهبة الاسلام وخوف منه ومن تهديداته

عشان كده فى شوية تناقض فى فكرها

لازم تتأكد 100 فى 100 من خطأه​


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

الويندوز وقع وساعود بعد ان انزلة و انا الان اتكلم من لاب توب اختي 
يوم بالكتير و اعود


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



tasoni queena قال:


> هل مازال عندها رهبة الاسلام وخوف منه ومن تهديداته​
> عشان كده فى شوية تناقض فى فكرها​
> 
> لازم تتأكد 100 فى 100 من خطأه[/size][/color]​


   معنى انني ارى ذلك في الاسلام انة يوجد فية ما لايرضيني


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

وانا ارى بلاوي في الاسلام 
منها ان تعدد الزوججات يؤدي الى عدم وجود نساء للرجال اي يحدث خلل 
والعبودية مباحة في الاسلام 
وغيرة


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*




> *هى* مازال عندها رهبة الاسلام وخوف منه ومن تهديداته
> 
> عشان كده فى شوية تناقض فى فكرها
> 
> لازم تتأكد 100 فى 100 من خطأه



هى مش هل

خطأ كتابى منى​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*




> وانا ارى بلاوي في الاسلام
> منها ان تعدد الزوججات يؤدي الى عدم وجود نساء للرجال اي يحدث خلل
> والعبودية مباحة في الاسلام
> وغيرة



ايه اللى عايزة تعرفيه عن المسيحية

عشان تتأكدى انها صح

وضع المرأة مث او اى حاجة عايزة تسألى عنهالا​


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

*اهلا بكى اختى العزيزة*
*لم تدخلى هنا فى المنتدى من محض الصدفة*
*بالتاكيد الله خطط لكى ان تدخلى هنا كى تتعرفى على الاله الحقيقى *
*سيقوم الشيطان بمحاولة تهديدك و ارهابك لكى تتراجعى عن بحثك لكن لا تخافى و ثقى ان الله يعلم جيدا انك تبحثين عنه بصدق*

*دعك من الاسلام لانه فيه ما يكفيه*
*اما عن المسيحية*
*ماذا تعلمى عنها و عن مجئ المسيح و لماذا اتى و خلافه ؟!*
*لابد ان نعلم ما مدى علمك و التشويه الذى سببه لكى حديث المسلمين عنا لنصحح لكى المفاهيم*
*و اى سؤال تفضلى *


----------



## Mason (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

_ربنا ينور قلبك _
_ويرشدك لطريق الحق_

_( هوذا فتاى الذى اخترتة حبيبى الذى سرت بة نفسى أضع روحى علية فيخبر الأمم بالحق )_
_( متى 12_18 )_​


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> لا .. الله كيان واحد .. الله غير مجزأ
> الاقانيم هى تفاصيل عن الله الواحد ..


 
ما معنى تفاصيل عن الله الواحد


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> ما معنى تفاصيل عن الله الواحد


*بالظبط ذى كدة لما نقول*
*الانسان*
*جسد *
*و نفس (عقل و مشاعر و احاسيس )*
* و روح*
*فهل معنى كدة ان الانسان 3 !!*
*لا هى تفاصيل او مكونات الانسان*

*يبقى لما نقول الله 3 اقانيم *
*تقدرى تعتبريها 3 مكونات اساسية او تفاصيل*
*لكن فى النهاية هو اله واحد*

*ادخلى هنا :*
*فهرس للاسئلة الهامة*
*هتلاقى اجابة على اسئلة كتير اكيد كانت فى دماغك*


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

مكونات الله وكل مكون لةوظيفة متميزة عن الاخر 
هل فهمت صح
اما بالنسبة للمعرفة عن المسيحية قد قلت قبلا انني لا اعرف عنها الا القليل جدا


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

وهي عقيدة فوق العقل 
كالمعجزات فهي فوق العقل وتخالف قوانين الطبيعة


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

عندي سؤال عن الفداء لمذا لا يغفر الله وينتهي الامر؟


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

وما الفرق بين العقائد المسيحية المختلفة؟


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

و بالنسبة لما قراتة في موضوعاتك العنوان القائل(الاسلام ام القوانين الوضعية)؟
فهذا من اكبر ما قرفني في الاسلام حيث سبقت و علت الشرائع الوضعية على شرائعة كثيرا ولو كان من الله لكانت هي افضل الشرائع لكن القوانين الدولية غلبتة وحقوق الانسان


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

واعود للسؤال الاول لم تؤمنون ان المسيحية هي الحق؟
ولا يصح ان يكون السؤال لم تؤمنون بالمسيح لانة مكون من الله وليس الله لان الله ثالوث
ارجو ان اكون على صواب


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

*اسألت حضرتك كتير و تحتاج لمواضيع مستقلة و مكررة لو دورتى فى المنتدى هتلاقى كل اللى بتسألى عليه*
*حاولى تفتحى موضوع لكل سؤال واحد علشان قوانين المنتدى*
*بس براحة و بالهداوة و من غير استعجال و هتفهمى كل حاجة*


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

*سأشرح لكى بكل بساطة شرح مبدأى*

*الله له ذات*
*و له روح يحيا به*
*و فى زمن معين اخذ جسد و نزل لنا لغرض معين و سمى هذا بالابن*

*هل هذا صعب ؟!*


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



critic قال:


> *سأشرح لكى بكل بساطة شرح مبدأى*
> 
> *الله له ذات*
> *و له روح يحيا به*
> ...


 

ليس صعب
وساقرا المواضيع في الرابط الذي اعطيتة لي


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> ليس صعب
> وساقرا المواضيع في الرابط الذي اعطيتة لي



*جميل*

*الذات تسمى الاب*
*و الروح تسمىالروح القدس*
*و الله المتجسد سمى بالابن*

*و لكن فى النهاية الله واحد*


*اذن اقرأى فى الاسئلة *
*و لو عندك سؤال مش لاقياه افتحى بيه موضوع جديد*

*الاهم من هذا انك تتطلبى من ربنا يعرفك الحقيقة و يساعدك و هو اكيد هيساعدك انك تفهمى اللى مش فاماه و تعرفى الحقيقة*

*دلوقت لو فى حاجة شغلة عقلك اوى و مش فاهماها مبدأيا ممكن *
*اعرفها*


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

نعم 

عندي سؤال عن الفداء لمذا لا يغفر الله وينتهي الامر؟ 

مع جزيل الشكر و انا الان اقرا في الرابط وفيه الكثير من المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

*



			ندي سؤال عن الفداء لمذا لا يغفر الله وينتهي الامر؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**هحاول اشرحلك ببساطة*

*ربنا قال لأدم يوم تأكل من الشجرة موتا تموت*
*اى ان اجرة الخطية هتكون الموت لو لم يطيع امر الله*

*ما هو الموت ده*
*انفصال عن الله*
*و البعد عن الله هو مصدر الحياة يساوى الموت*

*فلما غلط ادم*

*ينفع ربنا يرجع فى كلمته !*
*هتقولى ربنا رحيم*

*اه رحيم*
*بس عادل و مينفعش يرجع فى كلمته*

*اذا كان الملوك او رئيس الجمهورية ميقدرش يرجع فى كلمته ما بالك بملك الملوك و رب الارباب*
*يبقى حكم ربنا وقع الارض مثلا !*

*اضيفى*
*ان ادم لما غلط دخلت الخطية العالم *
*كان ربنا خلقه طاهر لا يعرف الخطية*
*فلما اخطأ بقى ملوث بالخطية*

*فحتى لو ربنا سامحه فقط و انتهى !*
*فأين العلاج*

*كيف سيرجع ادم الى طبيعته النقية كما خلقه الله !*
*كيف ستعود علاقته مع الله و يزول هذا التلوث و ترجع علاقته بالله كما كانت فى بداية خليقته*

*هل فاهمة لحد كدة*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

اهلا مرة اخرى اخت المعاناة ..

الموضوع بدأ يتشتت جامد ..
ممكن نمشى بنظام شوية ..
اولا .. هل عندك اى سؤال عن الفداء او استفسار ... وعندما ننتهى منه نذهب لنقطة اخرى .


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

نعم فهمت 
اذن هو قدر


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> ندي سؤال عن الفداء لمذا لا يغفر الله وينتهي الامر؟


ركزى معايا يا استاذة

1- الله عادل ورحيم ..
فلو الله غفر لادم بكلمة .. اذن هو رحيم وغير عادل .. حاشا
2- الله قد اصدر العقاب قبل حتى ان يخطأ آدم .. فهل ينفع عندما يخطئ ادم ان الله يغير كلامه !!!!
3- هل لو الله غفر لادم بكلمة .. هل غفرانه للخطية سوف يجعل ادم لا يخطئ مرة اخرى .؟؟
او هل  هل غفرانه للخطية  سيمنع من يجئ من نسله ان يخطئ ؟؟؟
الاجابة لا ,, لان الطبيعة الفاسدة دخلت الجنس البشرى..

هل فهمتينى .. ؟؟


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

- الله عادل ورحيم ..
فلو الله غفر لادم بكلمة .. اذن هو رحيم وغير عادل .. حاشا
هذا جميل

- الله قد اصدر العقاب قبل حتى ان يخطأ آدم .. فهل ينفع عندما يخطئ ادم ان الله يغير كلامه !!!!
و هل هذا يعني انة قدر


- هل لو الله غفر لادم بكلمة .. هل غفرانه للخطية سوف يجعل ادم لا يخطئ مرة اخرى .؟؟
او هل هل غفرانه للخطية سيمنع من يجئ من نسله ان يخطئ ؟؟؟
الاجابة لا ,, لان الطبيعة الفاسدة دخلت الجنس البشرى..
هذا لم اهمه

مع الشكر لكم


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> قدر


لا ..
الموضوع اعمق من كده ...

لان الله عندما اصدر العقاب ( موتا تموت ) .. فالله يعلم بعلمه المسبق ان ادم سوف يخطأ .. 
فالله جاء بخطة الفداء لارادته وليس لانه مجبر ..

عارفة ليه ..؟؟
هل لو انا قلت انى بحبك .. هتصدقينى ؟؟ ......... لا لانك متعرفينيش
فالله لم يخبر الانسان بانه يحبه فقط .. وانما عمل لكى يظهر هذا الحب .. وجاء لكى يموت (الجسد الذى اتخذه الله )منقذا ايانا من حكم الموت الذى اصبح عقاب لكل البشر على اى خطية يفعلونها ..


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> هل لو الله غفر لادم بكلمة .. هل غفرانه للخطية سوف يجعل ادم لا يخطئ مرة اخرى .؟؟
> او هل هل غفرانه للخطية سيمنع من يجئ من نسله ان يخطئ ؟؟؟
> الاجابة لا ,, لان الطبيعة الفاسدة دخلت الجنس البشرى.
> هذا لم اهمه



لو غفر الله لادم بكلمة .. اذن الخطية عقابها راح .. انا معاكى ..
ولكن هل ادم لن يخطأ ثانية ؟؟ لأ سوف يخطأ تانى .. لان الطبيعة الفاسدة قد دخلت البشر بادم.. واصبح كل انسان يولد يفعل الخطية .


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*




> الله قد اصدر العقاب قبل حتى ان يخطأ آدم .. فهل ينفع عندما يخطئ ادم ان الله يغير كلامه !!!!



لا ليس قدر العقاب اصدر على الخطية بصفة عامة

فقد اصدر الله عقاب الخطية الموت قبل حدوث اى خطية


> - هل لو الله غفر لادم بكلمة .. هل غفرانه للخطية سوف يجعل ادم لا يخطئ مرة اخرى .؟؟
> او هل هل غفرانه للخطية سيمنع من يجئ من نسله ان يخطئ ؟؟؟
> الاجابة لا ,, لان الطبيعة الفاسدة دخلت الجنس البشرى..



الله خلق الانسان طاهر دون خطية

عندما اخطى ادم ورثنا نحن الطبيعة الخاطئة للانسان (اصبح كل انسان خاطى ولا يوجد انسان كامل بلا خطية )

ورثنا نتاج الخطية (الطرد من الجنة )​


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> *نعم فهمت
> اذن هو قدر *



*بصى هو لفظ قدر مش موجود فى المسيحية*
*هو نتيجة حب الله الفائق لعمل يديه " للانسان"*

*
20) إنجيل يوحنا 3: 16

لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.

23) إنجيل يوحنا 13: 1
أَمَّا يَسُوعُ قَبْلَ عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ، وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآبِ، إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى.

30) إنجيل يوحنا 15: 13
لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هذَا: أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ.
**فكان لابد من ايجاد حل و علاج يرجع الامسان كما كان مع الله و يزيل عنه حكم الموت الابدى و يعود نقى كما كان*


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

لكن الفداء لم يمنع البشر من الخطية و لم يغير طبيعتنا الخاطية


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> لكن الفداء لم يمنع البشر من الخطية و لم يغير طبيعتنا الخاطية


نعم .. ولكنه شال عنا العقاب اللى هو الموت بانواعه ..

فمن لا يؤمن بدم المسيح .. فهو اذن لم يتصالح مع الله .. ومازال سينفذ فيه حكم الموت الذى اصدره الله فى البداية


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

ورثنا نتاج الخطية (الطرد من الجنة )


اذن نزول المسيح كان لاننا طردنا من الجنة وهو يريد اعادتنا لها عن طريق الغفران لادم


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> لكن الفداء لم يمنع البشر من الخطية و لم يغير طبيعتنا الخاطية


*انا عايز افهمك حاجة*
*قبل الفداء كان كل اللى يموت يذهب للجحيم نتيجة للتلوث بالخطية و نتيجة لحكم الموت و الانفصال عن الله*
*بعدماحصل الفداء عادت العلاقة مع الله و عاد الانسان طاهرا بما يسمح له ان يدخل الفردوس بعد الموت اذ عادت علاقته مع الله و زال حكم الموت و اخذ الله الارواح الصالحة التى ذهبت الى الجحيم قديما بسبب حكم الموت و رفعها معه فى الفردوس *

*اذن الفداء كان لازالة حكم الموت و عودة الانسان طاهرا بما يسمح له بالبقاء مع الله*

*اى انك تكون طاهرا بقبولك للفداء ثم بأراتدك تعود و تلوث نفسك من جديد بأعمالك الشريرة*


*وقبول الفداء مقترن بالاعمال الصالحة*

*الله لن يجبرك على قبول الفداء*
*و الانسان مخير و له كل الحرية اما ان يقبل الفداء و يقترن بالاعامال الصالحة او يرفض الفداء بأعماله الشريرة*
*الانسان هو من يختار مصيره*


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

*انا عايز افهمك حاجة
قبل الفداء كان كل اللى يموت يذهب للجحيم نتيجة للتلوث بالخطية و نتيجة لحكم الموت و الانفصال عن الله*
ماذنبهم ولم التفريق


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> اذن نزول المسيح كان لاننا طردنا من الجنة وهو يريد اعادتنا لها عن طريق الغفران لادم


*يريد ان يعود الانسان طاهرا و نقيا كما كان و يزيل حكم الموت عنه لانه يحبه و يريد له الافضل*
*كون  الانسان ملوث بالخطية يبعده عن الله*
*فلو زال هذا التلوث و تم محيه عن الانسان و اصبح طاهرا....سيعود لله مرة اخرى و تتجدد العلاقة مرة اخرى بعد الانفصال *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> اذن نزول المسيح كان لاننا طردنا من الجنة وهو يريد اعادتنا لها عن طريق الغفران لادم


عندما اخطأ ادم .. ورثنا الطبيعة الفاسدة .. وكمان الطرد من الجنة ( لان المولودين هم ايضا حاملين للطبيعة الفاسدة ) وكمان ورثنا الموت الجسدى

جاء المسيح لينقذنا من الموت الابدى الاخطر . والذى يدوم تأثيره الى ما لا نهاية 
فمن تبع المسيح من قلبه .. فهو اذن قد تم انقاذه من الموت الابدى
فمن لم يتبع المسيح من قلبه .. فهو اذن لم يستفاد بدم المسيح .. ومازال معرض للموت الابدى بعد الموت الجسدى.


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

اسمح لي اعيد صياغة السؤال
لم فرق الله بين الناس بعدم نزولة الابعد ملايين السنين ولم ينزل منذ الباية؟


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> ماذنبهم ولم التفريق


*ليس تفريق*

*ادم كان يمثل البشرية*
*و كان ابو لكل البشر*
*فعندما اخطأ كأن البشرية كلها اخطأت*
*لذلك تم تنفيذ العقوبة فى كل من سبق المسيح (الى ان تم الفداء )*
*فأنقذهم المسيح من الهلاك*

*اى ان ما قبل المسيح من الابرار لم يهلكوا بل انقذهم المسيح ايضا لانهم عاشوا على رجاء الفداء و انتظروه*

*اذن لا تفريق فقد تم فدائهم ايضا و هم مع الله الان*


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

اي انهم دخلو الى الجحيم ثم خرجو منه بعد الصلب


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> اي انهم دخلو الى الجحيم ثم خرجو منه بعد الصلب


هناك فرق بين جحيم وجهنم


فى العهد القديم ( قبل دم المسيح ) كل من كان يخطئ خطية واحدة .. كان يذهب الى الجحيم ( مكان الانتظار ) .. فبالتالى كلهم دخلوا الجحيم الذى هو مكان الانتظار للاشرار

ولكن عندما اتى المسيح ومات على الصليب ( تمت المصالحة .. وتنفيذ حكم الله ).. فهو اخذ النفوس البارة ( مثل الانبياء ) ووضعهم فى الفردوس ( مكان الانتظار للابرار )

عندما يموت الانسان .. فى العهد الجديد ( بعد المسيح )
لو كان بار يذهب الى الفردوس ( مكان انتظار )
لو كان شرير يذهب الى الجحيم ( مكان انتظار )


اما عند الدينونة .. ( يوم القيامة )
سيذهب اللى فى الجحيم الى الجهنم 
وسيذهب من فى الفردوس الى الملكوت


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

*



			لم فرق الله بين الناس بعدم نزولة الابعد ملايين السنين ولم ينزل منذ الباية؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لو كان نزل السيد المسيح من البداية لما احست البشرية بخطأها و لما ظهرت الحاجة الى الله*
*اى ان الله اراد للبشرية ان تشعر انها تحتاج اليه لان لا حل بدونه*

*لو فدا ادم من البداية لما اخذ الانسان فترة من العقاب لكى يشعر بخطأه و ببعده عن الله و بالفرق بين الحياة مع الله و الحياة بالخطية*

*اى انه جعلنا نشتاق لمجيئه لنحيا معه*
*هو يحبنا و يريد لنا ان نحبه بالمثل *


*السيد المسيح اعد الخطة انه فى وقت معين و فى زمن معين سيكون هناك السيدة العذراء و ليس هناك اصلح منها ليأتى منها*
*كما انه انتظر حتى تحققت كل الظروف *

*سبب اضافى*
* فى تلك الفترة وجدت نبوات و انبياء عن مجيئه تحققت مكونة ثروة لنا تكون اثبات لنا بصدق وعوده و تتعجب ان نبوة من الاف السنين تحققت فى المسيح و بذلك تتأكد انه الله و ان هذا كلامه*


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> هناك فرق بين جحيم وجهنم
> 
> 
> فى العهد القديم ( قبل دم المسيح ) كل من كان يخطئ خطية واحدة .. كان يذهب الى الجحيم ( مكان الانتظار ) .. فبالتالى كلهم دخلوا الجحيم الذى هو مكان الانتظار للاشرار
> ...


 

هو رد مريح جدا لكن هل ممكن تبرهن علية من الكتاب المقدس ففي رد مسبق علمت ان الكافر يذهب الى مكان فية كبريت ونار


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> هو رد مريح جدا لكن هل ممكن تبرهن علية من الكتاب المقدس ففي رد مسبق علمت ان الكافر يذهب الى مكان فية كبريت ونار


 
*قال الكتاب المقدس عن الخطاه انهم عندما يموتون يذهبون للجحيم*

*و ها هو الدليل الكتابى ان الله عندما خلصنا قبل الفداء كنا فى الجحيم*


5) سفر الحكمة 5: 14
كذا قال الخطاة في الجحيم

*و تلك النبوة *
21) تتمة سفر دانيال 1: 88
باركوا الرب يا حننيا وعزريا وميشائيل سبحوا وارفعوه الى الدهور لانه انقذنا من الجحيم وخلصنا من يد الموت ونجانا من وسط اتون اللهيب المضطرم ومن وسط النار


*و يقول السيد المسيح فى المثل الذى ضربه*
*انه عنما مات الغنى الغير صالح* 

لوقا الاصحاح 16

*3 فَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ فِي الجَحِيمِ وَهُوَ فِي الْعَذَابِ، وَرَأَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ وَلِعَازَرَ فِي حِضْنِهِ،*

*و لم يقل انه ذهب لجهنم مباشرة بل للجحيم (مكان الانتظار)*



*و عندما صلب السيد المسيح كان اللص اليمين بجانبه خيرا و تاب عن خطاياه فقال له السيد المسيح :*



2) إنجيل لوقا 23: 43

فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ».

*و لم يقل له تكون فى الملكوت بل قال الفردوس (مكان الانتظار الى يوم القيامة )*

*و عندما ضرب مثل يتكلم عن يوم القيامة انظرى ماذا قال :*

*متى الاصحاح 13*

*وَالْعَدُوُّ الَّذِي زَرَعَهُ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ. وَالْحَصَادُ هُوَ انْقِضَاءُ الْعَالَمِ. وَالْحَصَّادُونَ هُمُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ.*
*40 فَكَمَا يُجْمَعُ الزَّوَانُ وَيُحْرَقُ بِالنَّارِ، هكَذَا يَكُونُ فِي انْقِضَاءِ هذَا الْعَالَمِ:*
*41 يُرْسِلُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ فَيَجْمَعُونَ مِنْ مَلَكُوتِهِ جَمِيعَ الْمَعَاثِرِ وَفَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ،*
*42 وَيَطْرَحُونَهُمْ فِي أَتُونِ النَّارِ. هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ.*
*43 حِينَئِذٍ يُضِيءُ الأَبْرَارُ كَالشَّمْسِ فِي مَلَكُوتِ أَبِيهِمْ. مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنَانِ لِلسَّمْعِ، فَلْيَسْمَعْ.*





*اى انه فى القيامة عند انقضاء الدهر ذكر ان الملائكة يطرحون الاشرار لاتون النار (جهنم)*
*اما الابرار فللملكوت*


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

انا اقصد هل ممكن تبرهن على ان الانسان يذهب الى مكان الانتظار من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

*قد وضحت لكى فى الاعلى*
*عندما مات اللص اليمين قال له المسيح اليوم تكون معى الفردوس و لم يقل اللملكوت *
*لان الفردوس مكان الانتظار *
*بينما عندما تكلم عن القيامة قال الملكوت*
*و بالمثل مع الجحيم و جهنم فى مثل الغنى الغيل صالح عندما ذهب بعد موته الى الجحيم و ليس لجهنم مباشرة و عند القيامة تكلم عن جهنم*

*هذه معلوماتى حاليا لو حضرتك تريدى الاستفاضة تفضلى بفتح موضوع جديد فى تلك النقطة و سأكثف البحث و نقوم بالرد انا و الاخوة*


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

*قد فهمت ما تعنية الان*
*لكن هناك اشكال واحد في ان الجحيم وصفت بالنار و اللهب* والعذاب

*فَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ فِي الجَحِيمِ وَهُوَ فِي الْعَذَابِ، *لانه انقذنا من الجحيم وخلصنا من يد الموت ونجانا من وسط اتون اللهيب المضطرم ومن وسط النار




*الجَحِيمِ وَهُوَ فِي الْعَذَابِ، *


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

*



لانه انقذنا من الجحيم وخلصنا من يد الموت ونجانا من وسط اتون اللهيب المضطرم ومن وسط النار

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هنا كانت نبوة جاء فى مضمونها الجحيم*
*و الحدث ساعتها انه :*
*كان الفتية فى اتون النار حيث رماهم الملك فيه اذ رفضوا السجود للاصنام و تم انقاذهم من قبل الرب فعندما ذكروا النار قصدوا النار التى كانوا فيها*
*فبعدما انقذهم الرب شكروه بهذا التسبيح و تنباوا عن انقاذ السيد المسيح كما وضحنا سابقا (ما قبل الفداء كانوا فى الجحيم ) و بعد الفداء انقذهم الرب و نقلهم للفردوس*

*اما عن قول الغنى :*


> *الجَحِيمِ وَهُوَ فِي الْعَذَابِ،*



*ليس كل عذاب هو عذاب مادى*
*هناك عذاب نفسى اذ علم الانسان مصيره *
*فهو يتعذب نفسيا لانه يعلم انه سيكون فى جهنم عند القيامة*
*و لانه بعيدا عن الله مصدر الراحة فلن يشعر الا بالعذاب*
*عذاب الضمير و الندم على تضييع حياته*

*و لماذا هذا القلق من الجحيم و جهنم و خلافه*
*هل تعلمى*
*الله لم يخلق جهنم لنا*
*بل خلقها للشيطان و اعوانه*
*و امامك الحرية*
*اما ان تتبع الله و تكون معه*
*او تتبع الشيطان و تكون معه*

*و نحن كلنا ثقة اننا مع الهنا اذ يحبنا و نحبه*

*3) إنجيل متى 25: 34*
*ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي، رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ.*

*اذا قبلتى المسيح لن تخافى من العذاب بل ستشتهى الذهاب لحضن الله حبا فيه و ليس خوفا من العذاب*


----------



## المعاناة (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

اشكرك على الايضاح


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

*أختي بالنسبة للفداء سأضرب لكي مثال :*
*إن كان لأب ولد كثير اللعب وحزره الأب من ان يلعب الولد بالسكين ولكن الولد لعب في السكين وجرح نفسه .*
*هل سيعاقبه اباه ويتركه ام سيذهب به الى الطبيب ؟*
*ماذا لو كان الأب هو طبيب هل سيترك ولده ام انه سوف يعالجه من الجرح ؟*
*هذا مثال صغير فقط .*
*اما بالنسبة لجهنم فقد اوضح لكي الأخ كريتك جيدا .*
*المؤمن الحقيقي بالمسيح لايخاف جهنم او الجحيم لأنه لن يدخلها ابدا وهذا وعد الله للمؤمن الحقيقي وليس لكل مسيحي إسما .*
*يجب على المؤمن ان يتبع المسيح ويكون معه دائما ولايغفل الشر . *


----------



## epsalmos (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

متابع


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

متابع لأتعلم ....


----------



## المعاناة (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



+christian+ قال:


> *أختي بالنسبة للفداء سأضرب لكي مثال :*
> *إن كان لأب ولد كثير اللعب وحزره الأب من ان يلعب الولد بالسكين ولكن الولد لعب في السكين وجرح نفسه .*
> *هل سيعاقبه اباه ويتركه ام سيذهب به الى الطبيب ؟*
> *ماذا لو كان الأب هو طبيب هل سيترك ولده ام انه سوف يعالجه من الجرح ؟*
> ...


 

انا اقتنعت لا اشكال عندي في ذلك الان


----------



## المعاناة (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

وانا لا اعرف من اين اكمل البحث
لكني سافعل شيئين 
1 انني سوف اقوم بقراءة الاسئلة و الاجوبة في المنتدى
2 ان اقرا اكبر قدر من الكتاب المقدس
واسمحو لي ان لم افهم شيئ ان اعود اليكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



المعاناة قال:


> لكن الفداء لم يمنع البشر من الخطية و لم يغير طبيعتنا الخاطية


 




> إِذْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ، بَلْ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، آمَنَّا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، لِنَتَبَرَّرَ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ لاَ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ. لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ جَسَدٌ مَا.


 
جاء المسيح ايضا غير تطهير الخطايا و المصالحه علي الله جاء ليضمن سبيلا مضمونا للعلاقه مع الله و ارضائه 

هقولك ازاي

يعني لو ربنا قالك انتي هتخشي الجنه بعملك بس و هترضيني كدا

مش كفايه في عنين ربنا اعملنا كلها

اعمالنا ولا حاجه عنده

ياما ناس مسلمين عندنا بما فيهم اهلي بيحاولوا يرضوا ربنا بكتر العمره و الصلاه و الحجاب و كدا

بس اعمالهم الصالحه وفي وقتها بتتمسح عارفه بايه بالشتايم و الحسد و الحلفان و عدم مسامحه الاخر و عم حب الاخر طبعا

كل دا بيمسح اي عباده لان ربنا اهم عنده طهاره القلب و عدم الحلفان و عدم الغش اهم

نحن المبررين بدم المسيح عندنا اعمال صالحه فيه صيام و فيه صلوات و فيه التناول و فيه اعطاء الصدقه الي هيا العشور يعني عندنا بر

بس البر مثبته و سانده وواقف جمبه تضحيه المسيح بالدم بحيث ان خطاياكي الصغيره جدا في عيونك الكبيره جدا عند الله قد جبل مضمون غفرانها و اي تقصير مضمون جبره و جبر كسره بالتضحيه دي

عارفه اشعياء النبي قال ايه عن اعمال البر الناقصه



> *إشعياء الأصحاح 64 العدد 6 وَقَدْ صِرْنَا كُلُّنَا كَنَجِسٍ وَكَثَوْبِ عِدَّةٍ كُلُّ أَعْمَالِ بِرِّنَا وَقَدْ ذَبُلْنَا كَوَرَقَةٍ وَآثَامُنَا كَرِيحٍ تَحْمِلُنَا.*


 
و تنبا ان الرب نفسه هيكون هو برنا

و يسوع بقي هو البر الي بيجيب و يجرجر كل بر لو امننا بيه

اليكي نبؤه ارمياء النبي

إرميا الأصحاح 23 العدد 6 فِي أَيَّامِهِ يُخَلَّصُ يَهُوذَا وَيَسْكُنُ إِسْرَائِيلُ آمِناً وَهَذَا هُوَ اسْمُهُ الَّذِي يَدْعُونَهُ بِهِ: الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا. 


ملحوظه

اشعياء و ارمياء قبل المسيح بكتير جدا اشعياء قبل المسيح ب 700 سنه و بجيب لك كلام من التوراه عن ان الفداء و التبرير بالمسيح ليست عقيده فبركه المسيحيين بل هيا صلب الايمان و الرسالات

اسفه اختي لو اتاخرت عليكي كنت مشغوله جدا بجد بس كل الاخوه هنا انا و هما واحد عادي يعني ههههههههههههههههههه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> وانا لا اعرف من اين اكمل البحث
> لكني سافعل شيئين
> 1 انني سوف اقوم بقراءة الاسئلة و الاجوبة في المنتدى
> 2 ان اقرا اكبر قدر من الكتاب المقدس
> واسمحو لي ان لم افهم شيئ ان اعود اليكم


بصى يا اخت المعاناة .. اقرى هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75163
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11123

ابدأى بقراءة العهد الجديد .. الاربع اناجيل + اعمال الرسل .. وبعدين ارجعى شوية للعهد القديم التكوين ..

اى حاجة تحبى تسألى فيها .. ولو حتى استفسار صغير ..
احنا كلنا بنتعلم من بعض وبنزود بعض ..

سلام المسيح يحفظك


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



> 2 ان اقرا اكبر قدر من الكتاب المقدس


يا اختى لازم فى البداية قبل اى سفر من الكتاب المقدس تقرأى بشارة القديس يوحنا لأنها هاتفهمك حجات كتير جداً 

ادخلى هنا واقرأيها ولو عندك اى اسئلة الأساتذة تحت امرك

*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/John/*


----------



## أَمَة (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

أختي المعانة​ 
بارك الرب معاناتك التي ستكون سبب خلاصك.​ 
لقد قرأت الموضوع بصفحاته الإحدى عشر - كل ما كتبتيه وكل الردود المفيدة للإخوة والأخوات وسررت بتجاوبك مع الردود.​ 
احسنت صنعا بإقتنائك الكتاب المقدس لأنه كلمة الله، وكلمةُ الله حقٌ وحياة. أسألك يا أختي أن تصلي الى الله بكلمات بسيطة ولكن من كل قلبك كل مرة قبل أن تبدائي بقراءته، طالبة من الله أن يظهر لك الحقيقة. 
اوافق الأخ مولكا مولكان بأن تبدئي ببشارة القديس يوحنا، ولو كان الكتاب يحتوي العهد القديم أيضا (ليس الأناجيل فقط) إقرئي أولا الثلاث إصحاحات الأولى من سفر التكوين لأن فيها قصة خلق الإنسان وسقوطه ووعد الله له بالخلاص، الذي سترينه في بشارة يوحنا.​ 
كأول مشاركة لي في موضوعك، سأنهج طريقا مبسطا لأوصل لك ما نؤمن به، مبتدئة من الأساس. وسأبتعد عن الإقتباسات من الكتاب المقدس، وعن الكلام عن جوهر الله وعن الثالوث الأقدس حاليا. وسأتوجه نحو بعض النقاط التي أثرتيها:​ 
* *عقيدتنا *ترتكز على الفداء الذي تم بشخص السيد يسوع المسيح وهو الله الذي ظهر بالجسد. فهم العقيدة ليس فوق العقل لو أراد الإنسان أن يفهمها.
* *نؤمن *أن المسيحية هي الحق لأنها هي المسيح، والسيد *المسيح قد برهن* لنا بدون أدنى شك أنه هو *الطريق* (الأوحد الى الله) *والحق* (الله هو الحق المُطْلَقْ) *والحياة* (الله هو الحياة ولا حياة بدون الله)
* *وإيماننا *هذا مبني *على أساس الحقائق التي أعلنها الله عن ذاته بنفس كلماته واصطلاحاته* كما جاءت في النبوءات التي تحققت بتفاصيلها بالسيد المسيح.
* *الحياة الأبدية* لا "_تعادل الجنة في الآخرة عند المسلمين_" بل هي حياة كل البشر بعد الموت لأن حياتنا على الأض أيامها معدودة. فإما تكون الحياة الأبدية مع الله في ملكوته أو حياة أبدية بعيدة عن الله وهذا هو الفناء الذي تخافين منه ولا تريدنه لنفسك.
* *القدر* كلمة غير موجودة في إيماننا. لأنها تجعل الله ظالما. نؤمن أن الله خلق الإنسان لكي يشاركه مجده ولكي يكون في صحبته، وليس لكي يجربه أو يعبده وفي النهاية من أخطأ يذهب إلى النار الأبدية.. لأن هذه النار ليست معدة للإنسان، بل لإبليس وملائكته.. وهذه أوّل وأهم تأكيد في العقيدة المسيحية حول الإنسان. لقد خلق الإنسان على صورته ومثاله ومعنى هذا الكلام أنه أعطاه إرادة حرة وله الخيار في إستعمالها، والحرية تعني أن نطيعه أو نعصيه بإختيارنا. وهذه أكبر كرامة أعطاها الله للإنسان أنه عامله كإبن وليس كعبد ليس له خيارا سوى الطاعة والعبادة، ولكن مع الحرية تكون المسؤولية التي تترتب عليها نتائج الإختيار.
* *وإبليس* إستنتاجك عن ابليس صحيح. هو حسد الإنسان على هذه الميزة وأراد له السقوط مثلما هو سقط . 
* *الموت* لم يكن عقابا من الله بل كان النتيجة الحتمية لإساءة الإنسان في ممارسة حريته، لأن الله أوصاه أنه لو أكل من ثمر شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فأنه موتا سيموت. أنتبهي أختي الى أن الله لم يقل له "إذا أكلت سأموتك" بل "موتا ستموت" كما يقول اب لأبنه "لو لعبت في النار تحرق نفسك" وليس "سأحرقك".
فالإنسان إذن إختار بحريته أن يصدق كلام ابليس الكذاب فوضع نفسه تحت سلطانه وأنفصل عن الله، وكان هذا هو الموت الذي تكلم عنه الله والذي كان له تبعاته من الشقاء وتعب العيش. والموت الجسدي هو محصل الموت الأول - إنفصال الإنسان عن الله مصدر كل حياة. 
موت الجسد هو أكبر تعبير عن رحمة الله ومحبته للإنسان وإلا لعاش الإنسان الى الأبد في الشقاء بعيدا عن الله. ولكن الله الذي أحب الإنسان فوق ما يتصوره العقل البشري أعد له الخلاص بتجسد السيد المسيح الذي كفر عن خطيئة الإنسان الأول (آدم وحواء) بأن طاع الله الآب طاعة كاملة حتى الموت على الصليب فتحمل آلام الموت وهو المنزه عن أي خطيئة، ولذلك لم يكن للموت سلطان عليه فقام من الموت بقوة لاهوته في اليوم الثالث، وبقيامته من الموت انتصر على الموت وصعد الى السماء بالجسد الذي اتخذه ليكون هو أول إنسان يعود الى الله بالجسد. وكل من قبل السيد المسيح معترفا به الها ومخلصا له واعتمد في موته في المعمودية ينهض من الموت الجسدي الى الحياة الأبدية مع الله.
هذه بكل بساطة هي المسيحية. وهي ليست لفئة معينة من الناس بل لكل الناس، لأن *الخالق* *واحد* *وكل البشر* سيكون معه *واحدا*، والسيد المسيح قال:​ 
[q-bible]يوحنا الأصحاح 10 العدد 16وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي *وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ **وَاحِدَةٌ  وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ*.[/q-bible]​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

http://www.alenjil.com/

لو الروابط مش بتفتح معاكي اختي خدي دا الانجيل المسموع ممتع اوي انك تسمعي اسهل من انك تقري

بجد حلو

و اقري مزامير داوود كمان لانها قمه المناجاه لله ممتعه الي جانب انجيل يوحنا و مرقص 

و نورتي يا امة الموضوع بجد اضافتك حلوه و نورك كفايه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Twin (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*مووووضوع طويل *
*فكرتوني بأيام زمان *​ 
*وبرده علشان ضيق الوقت بتابع بس *
*وبالنسبة للأخت معاناه لو أحتجتي أي حاجة ممكن ترساليني وأنا بالخدمة *​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## المعاناة (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



أمة قال:


> أختي المعانة​
> 
> بارك الرب معاناتك التي ستكون سبب خلاصك.​
> لقد قرأت الموضوع بصفحاته الإحدى عشر - كل ما كتبتيه وكل الردود المفيدة للإخوة والأخوات وسررت بتجاوبك مع الردود.​
> ...


 




كلام جميل جدا
لكن الا تؤمن ان هناك مايصيب الانسان يكون فوق طاقتة اي قدر؟


----------



## المعاناة (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



molka molkan قال:


> يا اختى لازم فى البداية قبل اى سفر من الكتاب المقدس تقرأى بشارة القديس يوحنا لأنها هاتفهمك حجات كتير جداً
> 
> ادخلى هنا واقرأيها ولو عندك اى اسئلة الأساتذة تحت امرك
> 
> *http://www.arabchurch.com/arabicbible/john/*


 

جاري القراءة


----------



## المعاناة (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



+gospel of truth+ قال:


> http://www.alenjil.com/
> 
> لو الروابط مش بتفتح معاكي اختي خدي دا الانجيل المسموع ممتع اوي انك تسمعي اسهل من انك تقري
> 
> ...


 

جمييييييييييييييييييل الانجيل المسموع


----------



## Critic (17 فبراير 2010)

> لكن الا تؤمن ان هناك مايصيب الانسان يكون فوق طاقتة اي قدر؟


 
*الله تارك الانسان لحريته و اختياراته*
*الانسان مخير و الله لا يفرض عليه ان يختار امر معين*
*لكن معرفة الله المسبقة هو يعرف اختيارات الانسان (يعرفها و لكن لم يفرضها عليه )*
*و لكن احيانا بجرب الله الانسان ليختبر مدى حبه له فيضعه فى ظروف معينة ليختبره مثلما حدث فى تجربة ايوب*

*يعنى مثلا الله لم يقدر لأدم ان يخطأ بل ادم هو من اختار بأرادته ان يعصى امر الله*
*لان لو الله هو من اختار له ان يخطأ اذن الله لا يستطيع ان يحاسب ادم فهو من فرض عليه الخطأ و يكون بالتالى الله ظالم و غير كامل و حاشا*
*كما انه لا يوجد ابدا ابدا فى المسيحية ان الله يهدى من يشاء و يضل من يشاء*
*يوجد فقط محبة الهية فائقة*
4) رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 2: 4
الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ، وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ.
*ولكن هذا مقترن بأختيارك له و ارادتك فى اتباعه و قبوله*
*الله يريدك ان تحبه بأرادتك و تقبله بأرادتك و لن يجبرك على شيئ*

*المسيح يبارك حياتك و يكشف الحقيقة امامك*


----------



## المعاناة (17 فبراير 2010)

انا لا اتكلم عن الضلال و الهداية بل عن الظروف و الامراض و الحواذث فهل تعتبلر قدر


----------



## Critic (17 فبراير 2010)

> انا لا اتكلم عن الضلال و الهداية بل عن الظروف و الامراض و الحواذث فهل تعتبلر قدر


*تندرج تحت ارادة الله و مشيئته و سماحه ليجرب الانسان كقصة ايوب و لكن ليس كلها فهناك امراض او حوادث نتيجة حتمية لاهمال الانسان*
*لكن لفظ قدر بمعناه لا يوجد فى المسيحية*
*لان القدر فى الاسلام يشمل افعال النسان و اختياراته و هذا غير موجود فى المسيحية*


----------



## epsalmos (17 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حال المراة في الاسلام والديكتاتورية جعلني اريد ان اتعرف بالمسيحية*



المعاناة قال:


> كلام جميل جدا
> لكن الا تؤمن ان هناك مايصيب الانسان يكون فوق طاقتة اي قدر؟


*
اخت المعاناه الكتاب المقدس علمنا انه لا يدعنا نجرب فوق ما نحتمل ...
و ايضا علمنا ان السيد المسيح فيما هو تالم مجربا قادر ان يعين المجربين...

الحوادث و الامراض الهنا قادر عليها .. لكنه يسمح بحدوثها لمحبته ... فيومن الشخص او يزكى ايمانه ...

من منا تالم مثل ايوب .. سفر ايوب من اروع الاسفار التى تعبر عن التجارب ... ايوب كان رجل غنى  يعبد الله بكل مخافه هو و بيته و اورلاده ... لكن الله سمح بتجربه قاسيه جدا ... فقد كل ما له .. امواله و بيته و اولاده غى يوم واحد و اصبح ملقى فى التراب و مرض فاقدا صحته ...

و كان ايوب يلوم الله ...

لكن انتهى سفر ايوب بعد ما يقرب من 40 اصحاح مناقشات بين ايوب و اصحابه لماذا جرب .. بان الله اعلن مجده و كلم ايوب .. حينها ايوب استصغر نفسه جدا .. و نطق ايوب بكلمات غايه فى الروعه ... 
بسمع الاذن يارب قد سمعت عنك اما الان فقد راتك عيناى !!!

و عوضه الرب و كافئه....

اطلب من الله ان يثبتنا و يرشدنا فى جميع شدائدنا و ضيقتنا ..
لنه ليس لنا معين فى شدائدنا و ضيقاتنا سواك
ليس لنا ليس لنا يارب .. لكن لاسمك القدوس اعكى مجدا 


سلام المسيح معكى*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 فبراير 2010)

المعاناة قال:


> انا لا اتكلم عن الضلال و الهداية بل عن الظروف و الامراض و الحواذث فهل تعتبلر قدر


 
القدر اصلا كلمه وثنيه بجد  لان كله بالمشيئه الالهيه و بالاختيار الحر للفرد

الاختيار الحر في مسائل الضلال و الهدي

الظروف و الامراض و الحوادث تجارب الهيه تقع بمشيئته حسب ترتيبه 

اليس كذلك

سلام و نعمه


----------



## epsalmos (17 فبراير 2010)

*



			لظروف و الامراض و الحوادث تجارب الهيه تقع بمشيئته حسب ترتيبه

أنقر للتوسيع...


اخته العزيزه .. اسمحى لى تعليق بسيط

ليس بمشيئته لكن بسماح منه .. و الفرق كبير ..
مشيئته: انها يريد ان الجميع يخلصون و الى معرفة الحق يقبلون ..

لكن سماح الله الامر مختلف : راجعى الاصحاح الاول من سفر ايوب

سلام المسيح معاكى
*


----------



## Critic (17 فبراير 2010)

*



انا لا اتكلم عن الضلال و الهداية بل عن الظروف و الامراض و الحواذث فهل تعتبلر قدر

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اردت ان اضيف ان هناك امراض و حوادث الانسان هو من يدخل نفسه فيها بأرادته*
*مثلا الاهمال فى الصحة يؤدى لمرض معين فلا تقل ارادة الله.... انت من اهملت فى هذا فتلك هى النتيجة الطبيعية*
*شخص يتعاطى المخدرات او السجائر ثم عندما يمرض يقول ارادة الله.... لا تلك هى النتيجة الحتمية*
*و كذلك الحوادث اهملت فى مرورك للشارع فجاءت النتيجة الحتمية*

*فليس كل الامراض و الحوادث للتجارب فهناك هو نتيجة لاهمالك*
*شكرا*


----------



## المعاناة (17 فبراير 2010)

تمام 
مشكورين جميعا
وانا خلصت الاصحاح الاول من سفر يوحنا
وسابدا في الثاني مع اقرب فرصة


----------



## epsalmos (17 فبراير 2010)

المعاناة قال:


> تمام
> مشكورين جميعا
> وانا خلصت الاصحاح الاول من سفر يوحنا
> وسابدا في الثاني مع اقرب فرصة



*تدريب: 
قبل القراءه.. ابدائى بالصلاه .. و طلب سماع صوت الله 

سلام*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 فبراير 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *
> 
> اخته العزيزه .. اسمحى لى تعليق بسيط
> 
> ...


 
معلش انا بتعلم بقي انت عارف خلفيتي بقي يا ابسلموس مش مسيحيه طبعا في اصلها لسه تصوراتي للقدر و للمشيئه و لحاجات كتير لسه محتاجه تظبيط رغم تقدمي دا بتعلم منكم اخوتي طبعا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## المعاناة (17 فبراير 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *تدريب: *
> *قبل القراءه.. ابدائى بالصلاه .. و طلب سماع صوت الله *
> 
> *سلام*


 
كيف اصلي وكيف ساسمع صوت الله


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 فبراير 2010)

> كيف اصلي وكيف ساسمع صوت الله


الصلاة مع الله هى حوار
اتكلمى مع ربنا زى ما بتتكلمى مع ابوكى اللى انتى شايفاه .

ربنا بيسمع وبيساعد اللى عايزه من قلبه
افتحى قلبك وكلمى ربنا .. اشتكيله لو عندك مشاكل او صعوبات .. قوليله يا رب انا بحبك ولكنى ماعرفكش .. انا عايزة اعرفك .. ساعدنى 
وبعدين قوليله كل همومك ومطالبك 
هتسمعى صوت ربنا من خلال كتابه .. يعنى هتقرى شوية .. هتلاقى كلام ربنا جاه فى عقلك وابتديتى تحسى بيه .
ربنا بيسمع ويستجيب ..


----------



## Critic (17 فبراير 2010)

*



			كيف اصلي وكيف ساسمع صوت الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا يوجد طقوس *
*لا يوجد اشارات و لا حركات*
*فقط*
*علاقة*
*كل ما فى الامر ان تعتبرى الله هو ابوكى و تفتحى له قلبك و تكلميه و تقوليله على كل اللى انتى عايزته كأنه شخص قدامك بالظبط*
*و تاكدى انه يسمعك و يفرح بكى و ستشعرى براحة غامرة*
*قولى له يا الله افتح قلبى عرفنى طريقك الحقيقى سمعنى صوتك الحقيقى ابعد عنى الشيطان اى صلاة ارتجالية*

*كلميه بكل اللى فى قلبك*

*مش انتى لو بتحبى حد بتستريحيلوا و بتحكيلوا على كل حاجة*

*هى دى الصلاة فى المسيحية*
*علاقة حب مع الله*

*و سيسمعك صوته فى كل مكان و بأى طريقة*
*افتحى الكتاب المقدس اتسمعى ماذا يقول لك*

*هتحسى انه بيكلمك من خلال الكتاب المقدس و ان كل كلمة موجهة ليكى شخصيا كأن مافيش فى الدنيا دى غيرك*
*هتعرفى يعنى ايه الحب الالهى و اذاى ربنا احبنا حتى المنتهى*

*هناك مواضيع كثيرة فى المنتدى عن الصلاة و كيف تصلى فأبحثى و ستجدى الاجابة المفصلة*

* و هناك متنصريين كثيرين عاونا من نفس مشكلاتك و قد عبروا و كتبوا شهادتهم للمسيح هنا فى المنتدى من قريب بأمكانك التواصل معهم*
*مثل *
*+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ *
*و  شمس الحق *
*+CHRISTIAN+  *
*و ايهما حق*

*و الكثيييييييير الكثيرين و سيكونون الاكثر شعورا بحالك اذا ارتدى سؤالهم عن اى شيئ *


----------



## المعاناة (17 فبراير 2010)

كل ما فى الامر ان تعتبرى الله هو ابوكى هذة الجملة اثرت في جدا الله هو ابي


----------



## epsalmos (17 فبراير 2010)

*


المعاناة قال:



			كل ما فى الامر ان تعتبرى الله هو ابوكى هذة الجملة اثرت في جدا الله هو ابي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم هو ابونا ...
هو علمنا متى صلينا ان نقول ابونا الذى فى السماوت 
و بالمنطق هو خلقنا لانه بيجبنا ..ز
لو خلقنا علشان يعزبنا يبقى اله سادى و لا يستحق ان نعرفه ..
لكن الحنا اله حنون .. بيحبنا .. و قال لنا عن ملكوته ..هوذا مسكن الله مع الانسان ,, يعنى هو عايز يعيش معانا ....

هوايضا اللى قال فى اشعيا: ان نسيت الام الرضيع  فانا لا انساكم !!
و قال ايضا: كطفل تعزيه امه اعزيكم انا .. على الكتفين تحملون و الارجل تدللون !!!

هو ابونا و احنا اطفاله !!!

مالناش غيره فى هذه الحياه  !!

فهو مصدر الحياه و هو من اوجدها .. و كل من اقترب منه يحيا كوعده الصادق ...

ربنا يجعلنا امناء و نكمل ايام غربتنا على الارض بسلام فى خوف و وداعه الانجيل المقدس ..*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 فبراير 2010)

المعاناة قال:


> كل ما فى الامر ان تعتبرى الله هو ابوكى هذة الجملة اثرت في جدا الله هو ابي


 
الله اب للبشر من ناحيه الرعايه الروحيه و خالقهم لانه عايز يتشارك فيض المحبه الي جواه مع كائنات اخري يرعاها و يهتم بيها

ربنا لم يخلقنا عشان ينكل بينا و يعذبنا

خلقنا عشان نعبده بس نعبده عشان بنحبه و بنثق في كلامه و مواعيده و جزاءه لينا بعدين

كلام غريب اوي علي المسلم و لكن لماذا لا تكون الحقيقه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 فبراير 2010)

المعاناة قال:


> كيف اصلي وكيف ساسمع صوت الله


 
كلمي ربنا و قولي الي نفسك فيه حتي لو كان اييييييييييييييييييييييييييه لانه عارف قبل ما تقولي بس مستني يسمع منك 

و قولي ليسوع انت مين 

بس كدا انت مين و اتمني انك تدخل حياتي و تغيرها

و مش هتلاقي الاجابه فورا زي الافلام اه بس هتحسي بيها يعني هتحسي بقي بالطريقه الي ربنا عاوزها انك تحسي انه سطر بيكلمك في الكتاب

او شوفتي حاجه

او قابلتي حد فهمك اكتر

يعني باختصار ربنا بيجاوب بس بطريقته و في الوقت الي محدده

سلام و نعمه


----------



## املا (17 فبراير 2010)

انا حابب اقول لك حاجه اختي 
لما تشعري ان الله بكل جلاله قاعد بيسمع لك و بيكلمك لما تصلي و تشتاقي تصلي الشعور بمحبه المسيح ليا هي اعضم شعور شعرته بحياتي كلها و كان كل رغباتي في الحياه اشبعت و لا اريد الا ان ابقى بقربه ان الله هو ابي و يهتم بي انا شخصيا 
شعور لا يوصف 
انتمنى لك من كل قلبي ان تجدي النور الطريق امامك طويل لكن الاخوه لن يتركوكي و انا عن نفسي لن اتركك و ساحاول جهدي ان اخفف عنك 
اتمنى ك البركه اختي في الانسانيه


----------



## املا (17 فبراير 2010)

يا اختي 

قولي تكلم يا رب فان عبدك سامع دي ايه من الكتاب 
الله سيستجيب لكن ان سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم 
اختي ان ناجيتي الله سوف يكلمك اكيييد لكن يجب ان تفتحي له قلبك اولا ... تاكدي انه لن يزعجك ما لم تطلبي منه ان يدخل حياتك


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (17 فبراير 2010)

*لاإيمان بدون معرفة ...*
*يجب عليكي ان تعرفي كل شيء وتسألي عن كل شيء مهما كان السؤال .*
*لاتتركي شيء يدور في عقلك دون نقاش وسؤال .*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك ويكتب اسمك في سفر الحياة .*
*وهنبارك لك في خلاص روحك قريبا ان شاء الرب . *


----------



## المعاناة (18 فبراير 2010)

+christian+ قال:


> *لاإيمان بدون معرفة ...*
> *يجب عليكي ان تعرفي كل شيء وتسألي عن كل شيء مهما كان السؤال .*
> *لاتتركي شيء يدور في عقلك دون نقاش وسؤال .*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك ويكتب اسمك في سفر الحياة .*
> *وهنبارك لك في خلاص روحك قريبا ان شاء الرب . *


 




معك الف حق ولكن انا الان اشاهد افلام عن المسيح لانها اسهل للمعرفة الاناجيل واقرا 
وحينما يقف معي شيئ سوف اسال واناقش

وبصراحة انا اميل الى المسيحية بالعاطفة اكثر منها بالعقل فانا اريد ان ااكون مسيحية لكن هناك اسياء لا تقنعني 

فالدين المسيحي ليس فية شريعة وهذا غريب جدا علي + بالاضافة الى انني حتى الان لا افهم لمذا عقيدة الفداء بهذة الاهمية  لكني لا لن انهي البحث و الامل في المسيحية الا بعد ان اعطيها حقها في التعرف عليها


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 فبراير 2010)

العقيده المسيحيه ليس بها شريعه لانها نشأت و الشريعه موجوده اصلا و هي اليهوديه فلماذا شريعه تستبدل ما هو كامل و متمم و موجود

الناموس بموسي اعطي اما النعمه و الحق فبيسوع المسيح تم

يعني موسي ادي الشريعه و المسيح ادي النعمه و الحب و تمم ما قاله موسي و كل الانبياء

لا تظني اننا سايحين كدا لا يوجد عندنا محرمات ولا ظوابط ولا روابط زي الوثنيين يعني

علي العكس

اقرائي الموعظه علي الجبل في انجيل متي الاصحاحات خمسه و سته و سبعه فهي زبده الشريعه و تتمتتها

اما الفداء فشرحناه لكي و عموما هو موجود في التوراه اليهوديه ان المسيح المنتظر هو حامل اثام العالم

يعني اليهود كانوا مستنيين الوعد دا بس هما عارضوا يسوع عشان شخصه مش عشان الفكره

لانه فضح شرهم

خدي اقري من التوراه سند الفداء علي لسان النبي اشعياء قبل 700 عام من ميلاد المسيح:



*1 مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟ 
2 نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْقٍ مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيهِ. 
3 مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحُزْنِ وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ. 
4 لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. 
5 وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. 
6 كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. 
7 ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. 
8 مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟ 
9 وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. 
10 أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. 
11 مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. 
12 لِذَلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.*

اقري بقي اهم ثلاث سطور في النبؤه دي عشان تفهمي لانهم في قمه الاهميه:

6 كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. 


7* ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ*


*11 مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا.*


كلنا كغنم ضللنا و كل ذهب الي طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثمنا جميعا

و بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين و اثامنا يحملها هو

*9 وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ*


تاديب سلامنا عليه و بحبره يشفينا

اي دمه يشفينا

دي اصدق نبؤه في التوراه عن الفداء المنتظر

يعني العقيده ليست فبركتنا يا المعاناه

ايه رايك اتاكدتي انها مش اخترعنا

دي نبؤه التوراه عن ان الرب هيحمل اثمنا و ان الرب هيبقي اسمه الرب برنا

ايه رايك

هو سر ان يسحقه الحزن لاجلنا و مصلوب لاجل خطايانا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا

شوفي اشعياء قبل 700 سنه من المسيح قال ايه

مصلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب من اجل خطايانا

يعني الصليييييييييب مش اختراع عقلنا

لا دي وسيله مسح خطايانا

الكلام الي بكتبوا ليكي من 700 سنه قبل المسيح

يعني سبع قرون استنوا كلام اشعياء يتحقق

و اتحقق

تقبليه اختي

ان الرب سر ان يسحقه الحزن لاجلنا و حبره اي دمه يشفينا

اي رايك

اقري السفر دا و قولي رايك و علي فكره السفر مازال في توراه اليهود يحرجهم و يدينهم و يشهد عليهم لو كان اليهود حرفوا كلمه من كتابهم كان اولي بيهم حذف المقطع دا لانه حرج جدا ليهم

فكري و قوليلي

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Isaiah/53

يسوع اتصلب عشانك

و بطرس في الانجيل عارض صلب المسيح و قاله حاشاك يا رب ان يكون لك هذا

يعني مش مقامك ابدا

قال يسوع ايه لبطرس

ابعد عني يا شيطان انت تهتم ما للناس و ليس ما لله


تحقيق ما قاله اشعياء من 700 سنه اتحقق في انجيل متي الاصحاح 16

خدي اقري المقطع دا ان يسوع قال لتلاميذه هتصلب و اتوجع و هما خافوا جدا و زعلوا خدي اقري


*21 مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلَ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ. 
22 فَأَخَذَهُ بُطْرُسُ إِلَيْهِ وَابْتَدَأَ يَنْتَهِرُهُ قَائِلاً: «حَاشَاكَ يَا رَبُّ! لاَ يَكُونُ لَكَ هَذَا!» 
23 فَالْتَفَتَ وَقَالَ لِبُطْرُسَ: «اذْهَبْ عَنِّي يَا شَيْطَانُ. أَنْتَ مَعْثَرَةٌ لِي لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِلَّهِ لَكِنْ بِمَا لِلنَّاسِ». 
24 حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي 
25 فَإِنَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا وَمَنْ يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي يَجِدُهَا*

ايه رايك

اختراعنا و كلام التوراه اتحقق في الانجيل

ايه رايك الان

سلام و نعمه اختي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 فبراير 2010)

*وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ*


----------



## Critic (18 فبراير 2010)

> فالدين المسيحي ليس فية شريعة وهذا غريب جدا علي


*لان المسيحية هى علاقة و رسالة حب مع الله فما دخل الشريعة بالامر !*
*هل تعتقدى ان والدك لو ارسل لكى رسالة حب سيضع فيها شريعة !*
*كما ان المسيحية لا علاقة لها بالسياسة*
*و السيد المسيح قال : اعطوا مال قيصر لقيصر و مال الله لله*
*اى اننا نتبع سياسة الدولة اللى موجودين فيها *




> + بالاضافة الى انني حتى الان لا افهم لمذا عقيدة الفداء بهذة الاهمية لكني لا لن انهي البحث و الامل في المسيحية الا بعد ان اعطيها حقها في التعرف عليها


*لولا الفداء لكان كل اللى يموتوا ينطبق عليهم حكم الموت الى الان و يذهبوا الجحيم *
*و لولاه لما عاد الانسان طاهرا كما كان فة بداية الخليقة و لما عادت علاقتنا مع الله*


----------



## epsalmos (18 فبراير 2010)

> فالدين المسيحي ليس فية شريعة وهذا غريب جدا علي




عزيزتى... الله هو اول من اسس اسمى شريعه على الارض ...

لو راجعتى العهد القديم لوجدتى ان اله اسرائيل .. اعطى شعبه شريعه فى حين كل الامم حولهم لم يكن عندهم قوانين ساميه كتلك ...

فبذلك اصبح الهنا هو من اسس العداله على الارض ..

و الجميع اخذوا من تلك الشريعه .. سواء قوانين فى العالم او الاسلام او غيره ...

و لكن هذا الكلام كان لدولة اسرائيل ...

لكن جين اتى المسيح ...اعلن ان مملكته ليست من هذا العالم ...

لم يكن اهتمام المسيح فى تاسيس دوله .. فلم ياتى لغيير القوانني .. لكن ليغير الناس انفسهم ...

و اصبحت تعاليم المسيح هى بذرة الخير الذى تريه فى العالم كله الان ...

فانظرى الى اى تقدم الان هو بسبب تعاليم المسيح التى علمت الناس ان تعطى بمحبه و سخاء و لا تنتظر مقابل

الجامعات الكبيره فى العالم كاوكسفور و و هارفارد بينيت بتبرعات مسيحيه و كانت لدراسة المسيحيحه ثم اضيفت لها العلوم الاخرى ...

الصليب الاحمر مبنى على مثل السامرى الصالح ...

اعرفى يا اختى انك ان سبب اى خير و محبه هو المسيخ الذى اعطانا من نعمته ما يغير الاناس ليكون محب لاخيه .. عوض الصراعات و القتال الذى فى نفوس البشر .....


و هذه اسمى شريعه يصل اليها االانسان 




> + بالاضافة الى انني حتى الان لا افهم لمذا عقيدة الفداء بهذة الاهمية لكني لا لن انهي البحث و الامل في المسيحية الا بعد ان اعطيها حقها في التعرف عليها




عقيدة الفداء بكل بساطه..

ان الانسان اخطأ ..

و اجرة الخطيه هى موت ...

و المسيح خلصنا من حكم الموت هذا بقبوله العقوبه عنا 



سلام المسيح اترك لكى


----------



## المعاناة (18 فبراير 2010)

ساعود غدا لنستكمل الحوار لوجود انشغالات اليوم حيث اقاربنا بالبيت منذ الساة واحدة ظهرا وقد يبيتون لذا لن اتمكن من محدثتكم لخطورة الموقف علي ان اكتشفة احد من اهلي 

واشكركم


----------



## Critic (18 فبراير 2010)

> ساعود غدا لنستكمل الحوار لوجود انشغالات اليوم حيث اقاربنا بالبيت منذ الساة واحدة ظهرا وقد يبيتون لذا لن اتمكن من محدثتكم لخطورة الموقف علي ان اكتشفة احد من اهلي
> 
> واشكركم


*الرب يحفظك و يساعدك على الفهم و العبور لبر الامان للنور الحقيقى*


----------



## epsalmos (18 فبراير 2010)

المعاناة قال:


> ساعود غدا لنستكمل الحوار لوجود انشغالات اليوم حيث اقاربنا بالبيت منذ الساة واحدة ظهرا وقد يبيتون لذا لن اتمكن من محدثتكم لخطورة الموقف علي ان اكتشفة احد من اهلي
> 
> واشكركم



*[q-bible]) سفر إشعياء 55: 6
اُطْلُبُوا الرَّبَّ مَا دَامَ يُوجَدُ. ادْعُوهُ وَهُوَ قَرِيبٌ​[/q-bible]*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (19 فبراير 2010)

*جاء المسيح ليكمل الشريعة والانبياء*
*17- لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل.*
*18- فاني الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء و الارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل.*​

*لا تغضب باطلا*
*21- قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تقتل و من قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم.*
*22- و اما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من يغضب على اخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم و من قال لاخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع و من قال يا احمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم.*​ 
*التصالح قبل التقدمات*
*23- فان قدمت قربانك الى المذبح و هناك تذكرت ان لاخيك شيئا عليك.*
*24- فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح و اذهب اولا اصطلح مع اخيك و حينئذ تعال و قدم قربانك.*
*25- كن مراضيا لخصمك سريعا ما دمت معه في الطريق لئلا يسلمك الخصم الى القاضي و يسلمك القاضي الى الشرطي فتلقى في السجن.*
*26- الحق اقول لك لا تخرج من هناك حتى توفي الفلس الاخير.*​ 
*الزنا فى القلب*
*27- قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تزن.*
*28- و اما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من ينظر الى امراة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه.*
*29- فان كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فاقلعها و القها عنك لانه خير لك ان يهلك احد اعضائك و لا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم.*
*30- و ان كانت يدك اليمنى تعثرك فاقطعها و القها عنك لانه خير لك ان يهلك احد اعضائك و لا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم.*​ 
*الذى يطلق ويتزوج يزني*
*31- و قيل من طلق امراته فليعطها كتاب طلاق.*
*32- و اما انا فاقول لكم ان من طلق امراته الا لعلة الزنى يجعلها تزني و من يتزوج مطلقة فانه يزني.*​ 
*لا تحلفوا البتة*
*33- ايضا سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تحنث بل اوف للرب اقسامك.*
*34- و اما انا فاقول لكم لا تحلفوا البتة لا بالسماء لانها كرسي الله.*
*35- و لا بالارض لانها موطئ قدميه و لا باورشليم لانها مدينة الملك العظيم.*
*36- و لا تحلف براسك لانك لا تقدر ان تجعل شعرة واحدة بيضاء او سوداء.*
*37- بل ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا و ما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير.*​ 
*الهروب من الشر*
*38- سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين و سن بسن.*
*39- و اما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحول له الاخر ايضا.*
*40- و من اراد ان يخاصمك و ياخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء ايضا.*
*41- و من سخرك ميلا واحدا فاذهب معه اثنين.*
*42- من سالك فاعطه و من اراد ان يقترض منك فلا ترده.*​ 
*أحبوا أعداءكم*
*43- سمعتم انه قيل تحب قريبك و تبغض عدوك.*
*44- و اما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم.*
*45- لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السماوات فانه يشرق شمسه على الاشرار و الصالحين و يمطر على الابرار و الظالمين.*
*46- لانه ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي اجر لكم اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون ذلك.*
*47- و ان سلمتم على اخوتكم فقط فاي فضل تصنعون اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون هكذا.*
*48- فكونوا انتم كاملين كما ان اباكم الذي في السماوات هو كامل*
*( متى 6 )*​ 
*الصدقة*
*1- احترزوا من ان تصنعوا صدقتكم قدام الناس لكي ينظروكم و الا فليس لكم اجر عند ابيكم الذي في السماوات.*
*2- فمتى صنعت صدقة فلا تصوت قدامك بالبوق كما يفعل المراؤون في المجامع و في الازقة لكي يمجدوا من الناس الحق اقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا اجرهم.*
*3- و اما انت فمتى صنعت صدقة فلا تعرف شمالك ما تفعل يمينك.*
*4- لكي تكون صدقتك في الخفاء فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء هو يجازيك علانية.*​ 
*الصلاة*
*5- و متى صليت فلا تكن كالمرائين فانهم يحبون ان يصلوا قائمين في المجامع و في زوايا الشوارع لكي يظهروا للناس الحق اقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا اجرهم.*
*6- و اما انت فمتى صليت فادخل الى مخدعك و اغلق بابك و صل الى ابيك الذي في الخفاء فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية.*​ 
*الصلاة الربانية*
*7- و حينما تصلون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالامم فانهم يظنون انه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم.*
*8- فلا تتشبهوا بهم لان اباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون اليه قبل ان تسالوه.*
*9- فصلوا انتم هكذا ابانا الذي في السماوات ليتقدس اسمك.*
*10- ليات ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض.*
*11- خبزنا كفافنا اعطنا اليوم.*
*12- و اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن ايضا للمذنبين الينا.*
*13- و لا تدخلنا في تجربة لكن نجنا من الشرير لان لك الملك و القوة و المجد الى الابد امين.*
*14- فانه ان غفرتم للناس زلاتهم يغفر لكم ايضا ابوكم السماوي.*
*15- و ان لم تغفروا للناس زلاتهم لا يغفر لكم ابوكم ايضا زلاتكم.*​ 
*الصوم*
*16- و متى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين فانهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين الحق اقول لكم انهم قد استوفوا اجرهم.*
*17- و اما انت فمتى صمت فادهن راسك و اغسل وجهك.*
*18- لكي لا تظهر للناس صائما بل لابيك الذي في الخفاء فابوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية.*​ 
*الكنز الحقيقي في السماء*
*19- لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزا على الارض حيث يفسد السوس و الصدا و حيث ينقب السارقون و يسرقون.*
*20- بل اكنزوا لكم كنوزا في السماء حيث لا يفسد سوس و لا صدا و حيث لا ينقب سارقون و لا يسرقون.*
*21- لانه حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك ايضا.*​ 
*العين البسيطة*
*22- سراج الجسد هو العين فان كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيرا.*
*23- و ان كانت عينك شريرة فجسدك كله يكون مظلما فان كان النور الذي فيك ظلاما فالظلام كم يكون.*​ 
*الله أو المال*
*24- لا يقدر احد ان يخدم سيدين لانه اما ان يبغض الواحد و يحب الاخر او يلازم الواحد و يحتقر الاخر لا تقدرون ان تخدموا الله و المال.*​ 
*ملكوت الله أولاً*
*25- لذلك اقول لكم لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تاكلون و بما تشربون و لا لاجسادكم بما تلبسون اليست الحياة افضل من الطعام و الجسد افضل من اللباس.*
*26- انظروا الى طيور السماء انها لا تزرع و لا تحصد و لا تجمع الى مخازن و ابوكم السماوي يقوتها الستم انتم بالحري افضل منها.*
*27- و من منكم اذا اهتم يقدر ان يزيد على قامته ذراعا واحدة.*
*28- و لماذا تهتمون باللباس تاملوا زنابق الحقل كيف تنمو لا تتعب و لا تغزل.*
*29- و لكن اقول لكم انه و لا سليمان في كل مجده كان يلبس كواحدة منها.*
*30- فان كان عشب الحقل الذي يوجد اليوم و يطرح غدا في التنور يلبسه الله هكذا افليس بالحري جدا يلبسكم انتم يا قليلي الايمان.*
*31- فلا تهتموا قائلين ماذا ناكل او ماذا نشرب او ماذا نلبس.*
*32- فان هذه كلها تطلبها الامم لان اباكم السماوي يعلم انكم تحتاجون الى هذه كلها.*
*33- لكن اطلبوا اولا ملكوت الله و بره و هذه كلها تزاد لكم.*
*34- فلا تهتموا للغد لان الغد يهتم بما لنفسه يكفي اليوم شره*
*( متى 7 )*​ 
*لاتدينوا*
*1- لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا.*
*2- لانكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تدانون و بالكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم.*
*3- و لماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين اخيك و اما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها.*
*4- ام كيف تقول لاخيك دعني اخرج القذى من عينك و ها الخشبة في عينك.*
*5- يا مرائي اخرج اولا الخشبة من عينك و حينئذ تبصر جيدا ان تخرج القذى من عين اخيك.*
*6- لا تعطوا القدس للكلاب و لا تطرحوا درركم قدام الخنازير لئلا تدوسها بارجلها و تلتفت فتمزقكم.*​ 
*أطلبوا تجدوا*
*7- اسالوا تعطوا اطلبوا تجدوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم.*
*8- لان كل من يسال ياخذ و من يطلب يجد و من يقرع يفتح له.*
*9- ام اي انسان منكم اذا ساله ابنه خبزا يعطيه حجرا.*
*10- و ان ساله سمكة يعطيه حية.*
*11- فان كنتم و انتم اشرار تعرفون ان تعطوا اولادكم عطايا جيدة فكم بالحري ابوكم الذي في السماوات يهب خيرات للذين يسالونه.*
*12- فكل ما تريدون ان يفعل الناس بكم افعلوا هكذا انتم ايضا بهم لان هذا هو الناموس و الانبياء.*​ 
*الباب الضيق*
*13- ادخلوا من الباب الضيق لانه واسع الباب و رحب الطريق الذي يؤدي الى الهلاك و كثيرون هم الذين يدخلون منه.*
*14- ما اضيق الباب و اكرب الطريق الذي يؤدي الى الحياة و قليلون هم الذين يجدونه.*​ 

*الأنبياء الكذبة*
*15- احترزوا من الانبياء الكذبة الذين ياتونكم بثياب الحملان و لكنهم من داخل ذئاب خاطفة.*
*16- من ثمارهم تعرفونهم هل يجتنون من الشوك عنبا او من الحسك تينا.*
*17- هكذا كل شجرة جيدة تصنع اثمارا جيدة و اما الشجرة الردية فتصنع اثمارا ردية.*
*18- لا تقدر شجرة جيدة ان تصنع اثمارا ردية و لا شجرة ردية ان تصنع اثمارا جيدة.*
*19- كل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرا جيدا تقطع و تلقى في النار.*
*20- فاذا من ثمارهم تعرفونهم.*
*21- ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات بل الذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السماوات.*
*22- كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب اليس باسمك تنبانا و باسمك اخرجنا شياطين و باسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة.*
*23- فحينئذ اصرح لهم اني لم اعرفكم قط اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم.*​ 
*البيت المبنى على الصخر*
*24- فكل من يسمع اقوالي هذه و يعمل بها اشبهه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخر.*
*25- فنزل المطر و جاءت الانهار و هبت الرياح و وقعت على ذلك البيت فلم يسقط لانه كان مؤسسا على الصخر.*
*26- و كل من يسمع اقوالي هذه و لا يعمل بها يشبه برجل جاهل بنى بيته على الرمل.*
*27- فنزل المطر و جاءت الانهار و هبت الرياح و صدمت ذلك البيت فسقط و كان سقوطه عظيما.*
*28- فلما اكمل يسوع هذه الاقوال بهتت الجموع من تعليمه.*
*29- لانه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان و ليس كالكتبة*​


----------



## المعاناة (19 فبراير 2010)

كريستييان شكرا قد وضحت المسالة لي فهذة شرائع جميلة واخلاق اجمل


----------



## المعاناة (19 فبراير 2010)

هل شريعة اليهودية تتبوعوها ام ما في العهد الجديد فقد قرات هذا في احد المنتديات ان العهد القديم لا يتبع المسيحيين شرائعة


----------



## tawfik jesus (19 فبراير 2010)

المعاناة قال:


> هل شريعة اليهودية تتبوعوها ام ما في العهد الجديد فقد قرات هذا في احد المنتديات ان العهد القديم لا يتبع المسيحيين شرائعة


 
العهد القديم هو عهد قديم يعني اسم على مسمى:crazy_pil
كان تحضير للشعب, ولان العلاقة مع الله كانت جديدة فكان هنالك قوانين اخرى .. وايضا لان الشيطان كان المسيطر ....


----------



## المعاناة (19 فبراير 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> العهد القديم هو عهد قديم يعني اسم على مسمى:crazy_pil
> كان تحضير للشعب, ولان العلاقة مع الله كانت جديدة فكان هنالك قوانين اخرى .. وايضا لان الشيطان كان المسيطر ....


 

تمام 

 تعايم العهد الجديد جميلة جدا


----------



## المعاناة (19 فبراير 2010)

ممكن الرابط بتاع الاسئلة عن المسيحية تاني 
معلش


----------



## tawfik jesus (19 فبراير 2010)

الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية  ؟


----------



## المعاناة (19 فبراير 2010)

ممكن الرابط بتاع الاسئلة عن المسيحية تاني 
معلش 

اقصد رابط كان فية اسئلة كثيرة لانني لن اضعة في المفضلة


----------



## Twin (19 فبراير 2010)

فهرست للأسئلة الهامة


----------



## المعاناة (19 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك توين


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (19 فبراير 2010)

المعاناة قال:


> كريستييان شكرا قد وضحت المسالة لي فهذة شرائع جميلة واخلاق اجمل


 
*لاتشكري غير الله وحده نحن خدام .*
*انا تحت امرك في اي حاجة .*

*شرائع الله كيف تكون ! لابد ان تكون كاملة مثلما الله كامل . *

*ربنا يباركك *

*[q-bible] 
"وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم" (يوحنا 32:8).  
[/q-bible]*


----------



## المعاناة (19 فبراير 2010)

كيف قام القساوسة في اوروبا بقتل العالم الذي قال بكروية الارض مع ان ذلك موجود في سفر اشعيا ؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 فبراير 2010)

اولا :ليس كل من قال انه مسيحى .. فهو مسيحى ..

المسيحى هو من يطبق تعاليم الكتاب ..
تعاليم الكتاب تقول ممنوع اساسا الغضب اللى يؤدى للقتل ..

هل فهمتى ما اريد ان اقول .. فمن يقول انه قسيس ثم يقتل .. فهذا خارج عن المسيحية ..
احنا المفروض نهتم بتعاليم الكتاب .. وليس بافعال الناس الخاطئة
 

ثانيا .. الارض كروية .. اثبت صحة ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس بقرون عديدة قبل الميلاد


----------



## Critic (19 فبراير 2010)

> كيف قام القساوسة في اوروبا بقتل العالم الذي قال بكروية الارض مع ان ذلك موجود في سفر اشعيا ؟


*اجابة هذا السؤال هو نفس اجابة السؤال الاتى :*

*لماذا يوجد تسيب فى الغرب المسيحى و انتشار الزنى ؟!*

*سيدتى الفاضلة*
*امامك تعاليم الكتاب المقدس و السيد المسيح هل وجدتيه يقول ان نقتل احدا لاى سببا ما !*
*بل على العكس احبوا اعدائكم*

*هم ابتعدوا عن التعاليم و ضلوا و لا تنسب افعالهم للمسيحية بشئ انما لكى الحق ان تتناقشى حول كلام الكتاب المقدس نفسه*
*الرب يساعدك و يفتح بصيرتك*


----------



## المعاناة (19 فبراير 2010)

انا لا اهاجم بل اقصد العكس تماما فدائما ما كنا نسمع عن اخطاء الكتاب المقدس العلمية وهذا غير صحيح


----------



## المعاناة (19 فبراير 2010)

اذا قام بلد بالهجوم على بلد مسيحية فهل يدافع المسيحيون عن انفسهم؟


----------



## Critic (19 فبراير 2010)

> انا لا اهاجم بل اقصد العكس تماما فدائما ما كنا نسمع عن اخطاء الكتاب المقدس العلمية وهذا غير صحيح



*اجل سيدتى العزيزة و نحن نفهم قصدك تماما*
*و نيتك خير اكيد :t30:*


----------



## Critic (19 فبراير 2010)

> اذا قام بلد بالهجوم على بلد مسيحية فهل يدافع المسيحيون عن انفسهم؟


*قوليلى الاول يعنى ايه بلد مسيحى !*
*ستكتشفى انه لا يوجد ما يسمى ببلد مسيحى*
*لان البلاد الغربية علمانية و شريعتها و سياستها ليست لها علاقة بالدين و المسيحى ملزم بقوانين الدولة التابع لها و سياستها كما علمنا السيد المسيح*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 فبراير 2010)

> انا لا اهاجم بل اقصد العكس تماما فدائما ما كنا نسمع عن اخطاء الكتاب المقدس العلمية وهذا غير صحيح


انا عارف اخلاقك .. من كلامك ..
خدى راحتك ومتعمليش تكلف واتكلمى بكل حرية.
انا مستمتع بكلامك واستفسراتك


----------



## المعاناة (19 فبراير 2010)

لمن اذا هب انسان بقتل انسان هل استسلم ام ادافع عن نفسي


----------



## المعاناة (19 فبراير 2010)

*ملزم بقوانين الدولة التابع لها و سياستها كما علمنا السيد المسيح* 


القانون الدولي يبيح الدفاع عن النفس


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 فبراير 2010)

وما المشكلة فى ذلك ..


----------



## Critic (19 فبراير 2010)

> لمن اذا هب انسان بقتل انسان هل استسلم ام ادافع عن نفسي


*اذا كان لكى حق شرعى مسلوب تاخذيه بالقانون*
*و لكن لا تردى الاهانة بالاهانة*
*يعنى اذا حاول احد قتلك اجل تدافعى عن نفسك طبعا  *
*لكن اذا شتمك احدا  دافعى عن نفسك و لكن دون الرد بالمثل*


----------



## المعاناة (19 فبراير 2010)

تمام لا اشكال كنت احب التأكد فقط


----------



## المعاناة (19 فبراير 2010)

لمذا الرهبنة مع انها فوق احتمال البشر؟ وتسببالكبت و العقد النفسية؟
وهل الجنس في المسيحية شبئ قذر لا يليق بالصالحين؟


----------



## Critic (19 فبراير 2010)

*



لمذا الرهبنة مع انها فوق احتمال البشر؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**من اين لكى بتلك المعلومة !*

*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 4: 13*

*أَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي يُقَوِّينِي.*

*و من قال انها فرض !*
*انها لمن يختارها بنفسه محبة فى ترك العالم بشهواته و التفرغ لمحبة و عبادة الهنا الرب يسوع*



> *وتسببالكبت و العقد النفسية؟*
> *وهل الجنس في المسيحية شبئ قذر لا يليق بالصالحين؟ *



*معلومات خاطئة و غريبة و لا صدى لها و بالتاكيد من مصدر اسلامى !*


----------



## المعاناة (19 فبراير 2010)

هل يجوز للقسيس ان يتزوج ؟
وهل يجوز لمن اختار الرهبانية ان يخرج منها؟


----------



## Critic (19 فبراير 2010)

> هل يجوز للقسيس ان يتزوج ؟


*القسيس اصلا لا يمكن ان يتم رشمه (تعيينه) الا لو كان متزوج*
*لكن هناك قساوسة الدير*
*راهب ثم تم رشمه لقسيس ثم اسقف هؤلاء لا يتزوجون*



> وهل يجوز لمن اختار الرهبانية ان يخرج منها؟


*هناك اولا فترة اختبار كبيرة و عدة اختبارات لمعرفة اذا كان يتحمل حياة الرهبنة ام لا و هل هو مقبل على الرهبنة حبا فيها ام هروب من المسؤلية فى العالم و يستطيع التراجع عن قراره خلال تلك الفترة*
*ام عند رشمه راهب فأن تركه للرهبنة يصبح بمثابة كسر لتعهده بالرهبنة*
*و لكن الرهبنة موضوه كبير جدا جدا و ليس بتلك البساطة و مش لأى حد و له شروط كثيرة و لا يعلم المسلمون عنه الا الشبهات و الاشاعات المؤلفة من قبلهم فلماذا من البداية تهتمين به ؟!*


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 فبراير 2010)

نعم يحق للاب الكاهن ان يتزوج 

اما النقطة الثانية فلا اعرف اجابتها​


----------



## المعاناة (19 فبراير 2010)

critic قال:


> *القسيس اصلا لا يمكن ان يتم رشمه (تعيينه) الا لو كان متزوج*
> *لكن هناك قساوسة الدير*
> *راهب ثم تم رشمه لقسيس ثم اسقف هؤلاء لا يتزوجون*
> 
> ...


 


يعني هل يجوز للراهب التراجع ام لا؟


----------



## Critic (19 فبراير 2010)

> يعني هل يجوز للراهب التراجع ام لا؟


بعد رشمه راهبا
*اى بعد ان يصبح راهبا بشكل رسمى بعد فترة الاختبارات لا يجوز له التراجع لان هذا بمسابة كسر عهد مقدس اتخذه على نفسه*

*الا فى ظروف معينة مثل ارتكابة خطايا كبيرة و بشكل كبير فيمكن ان يقوم الدير بحرمانه من الرهبنة اى ان الدير هو من يقوم بأزاله رتبه الرهبنة عنه و ارجاعه للعالم (الى حيث جاء)*

*و لو عايزة الموضوع بالتفصيل لان الموضوع مش بسيط و له شروطه افتحى ليه موضوع جديد*
*لم تجيبينى ما سر سؤالك عن الرهبنة ؟!*


----------



## المعاناة (19 فبراير 2010)

لانني اتعرف على كل صغيرة و كبيرة في الدين


----------



## !ابن الملك! (19 فبراير 2010)

الراهب هو انسان فضل الاول تحت الاختبار قبل ان يلبس لبس الراهب .. ويكون هذا الانسان تحت الاختبار لمدة طويلة تصل فى بعض الاديرة الى 8 سنين فى الدير ..

الانسان اللى راح الرهبنة .. هيتراجع ازاى ..؟؟ ده فضل يسيب الدنيا كلها عشان يتفرغ لله .. وفضل سنين طويلة تحت الاختبار حتى يتم قبوله كراهب


----------



## epsalmos (19 فبراير 2010)

> لمذا الرهبنة مع انها فوق احتمال البشر؟ وتسببالكبت و العقد النفسية؟



الرهنبنه طريق ليس للجميع ...
مثل اى شى فى العالم .. ليس لكل انسان .. فليس الكل جراحين و ليس الكل روساء ... بل كل واحد على قدر طاقته ...

اما سوالك لماذا الرهبنه ... لانه طريق حياه ....
حياة كامله مع المسيح ..
اساس الرهبنه هى محبة المسيح ...
احبوا الذى احبهم قبلا .. فادركوا انهم مهما قدموا له لن يوفى حبه .. فقدمهم حياتهم له ...
هى عشره مع الله عريس النفوس ...
هى صلاه دائمه .. 

الرهنبه موضوع منفصل و كبير .. و عميق جدا ...

لكن كلامك عن عقد نفسيه من قال هذا الكلام ؟؟؟؟

اساس الرهبنه السير فى وصايا الانحيل ... المحبه للجميع جتى الاعداء ..
العطاء بسخاء.. و ترك العالم كله بشهواته لانه فانى ..

هولاء ادركوا انه ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كلهةو خسر نفسه ..ففضلوا ان يربحوا الابديه..


> وهل الجنس في المسيحية شبئ قذر لا يليق بالصالحين؟




كلامك مش مضبوط عزيزتى و غير دقيق ..

انه مثل ان تقولى النوم شى قذر
او ان الكلام قذر ...

لا بل هناك ضوابط ...

الكلام الردى ... يعتبر خطيه
الكسل و الفتور و الترخى .. خطيه

و كذلك الجنس ...

الزنى خطيه ..
لكن الجنس بين الزوجين هو امر مقدس و المسيح بارك الزواج !!!
المسيحيه تنظر للجنس على انه عطيه من الله  مثل باقى المواهب التى اعطانا الله اياها ...
بل هو شركه للانسان مع الله فى الخلق ..
هو حب و بزل و عطاء ...
فالجنس ليس هو العمليه الجنسيه بين الزوجين .. قدر ما هو الحب بين الزوجين ...


المشكله فى العالم الذى يريد الشهوات ...
و يريد ان ينحرف بما خلقه الله ..
فالعالم يشتهى ما لنفسه .. فيسرق ...
يشتهى الجنس فيزنى ...
يشتهى الطعام فيسرف ...
يحب الذات فيتعظم ..
لا يحب الحق فيكذب ...
يغضب لنفسه فيقتل و يتصارع ...

لو نظرتى لتلك الامور .. ترى اناه سبب المشاكل .. و المسيح اراد ان يعالج المشاكل من جذورها !!!!


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2010)

> هل يجوز لمن اختار الرهبانية ان يخرج منها؟



نعم يستطيع الخروج متى اراد ولا يمنعه الدير او يحبسه

بالطبع هذا شئ سئ وخطية 
ولكن لايمنعه الدير من الخروج ولا يحبسه
فهو حر​


----------



## أَمَة (19 فبراير 2010)

المعاناة قال:


> هل يجوز للقسيس ان يتزوج ؟
> وهل يجوز لمن اختار الرهبانية ان يخرج منها؟


 
الكثيرون من المسيحيين يخطئون لغويا وليس مضمونا عندما يقولون ما قاله الأخ *أحلى ديانة* ردا على سؤالك الأول. 



احلى ديانة قال:


> نعم يحق للاب الكاهن ان يتزوج
> 
> اما النقطة الثانية فلا اعرف اجابتها


 
احب التوضيح. يحق للرجل المتزوج أن يصير كاهنا. وليس العكس، كما سأشرح لك.

المسيحية تعتبر الزواج رتبةً (أو سرا) مقدسة مثله مثل رتبة الكهنوت. ولكنها ترى أن الكهنوت أسمى رتبة. لذلك يُخَيَرُ الرجل طالب الكهنوت بين أن يكون كاهنا مترهبا (بتول/من غير زواج) أو أن يتزوج قبل سيامته. ويُعْطى الوقت الكافي الذي يريده لكي يفكر ويتخذ قراره قبل أن تتم سيامته، علما أنه يكون مُلِماً بما يترتب على أختياره.

أما بالنسبة للرهبنة عليك ان تفهمي أن من يختارها يختارها بملئ إرادته. والكنيسة بحكمتها التي من الله تفهم النفس البشرية ومتطلباتها. ولهذا يخدع طالب الرهبنة الى تجربة هذه الحياة سنينا لكي يتعرف عليها بنفسه عن قرب ويميز إذا كانت هي حقا مبتغاه أو إذا كان واهما عنها. ولا شيئ يمنعه من تغيير رأيه وعودته الى العالم.

فالرهبنة ليست فرضا بل إختيارا. كما أن الكهنوت دعوة من الرب لخدمة المؤمنين.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 فبراير 2010)

المعاناة قال:


> هل يجوز للقسيس ان يتزوج ؟
> وهل يجوز لمن اختار الرهبانية ان يخرج منها؟



زواج القسيس او عدم زواجه دي حسب الطائفه اختي

يتزوج او لا يتزوج دا شان الطائفه و ما تراه اصلح فهمتي عايزه تعرفي الفرق اقوله ليكي علي جمب سواء الرهبنه او نظم الكهنوت و الكنيسه لان كل واحد هنا برضه له راي 

سلام و نعمه اختي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 فبراير 2010)

critic قال:


> *اذا كان لكى حق شرعى مسلوب تاخذيه بالقانون*
> *و لكن لا تردى الاهانة بالاهانة*
> *يعنى اذا حاول احد قتلك اجل تدافعى عن نفسك طبعا  *
> *لكن اذا شتمك احدا  دافعى عن نفسك و لكن دون الرد بالمثل*



الاخت قصدها الايه بتاعت اذا ضربك احد علي خدك الايمن ادر له الايسر

الايه للاسف فهمت غلط

الايه معناها اننا ناخد حقنا بالعقل و نزيد علي حقنا بالانتقام الشخصي يعني ترك الانتقام الشخصي بغرض التشفي و الاكتفاء بحقك و بس

فهمتي اختي

سلام لكي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 فبراير 2010)

المعاناة قال:


> كيف قام القساوسة في اوروبا بقتل العالم الذي قال بكروية الارض مع ان ذلك موجود في سفر اشعيا ؟



للاسف كان هناك عصر مظلم نتيجه استبداد الحكام و اتجاه رجال الدين للعالم لا لله و الملكوت

للاسف الكنيسه الكاثوليكيه  مع احترامي ليها وقتها انساقت وراء العالم و كانت غير متسامحه و هذا مجرد خطا تاريخي

الان يوجد عندهم اصلاح و لا يوجد صكوك غفران او استبداد تجاه العلماء بسبب الاصلاح الذي حدث و الدماء التي تغيرت

هل اجبت علي ما يقلقك اختي

سلام


----------



## أَمَة (19 فبراير 2010)

المعاناة قال:


> كيف قام القساوسة في اوروبا بقتل العالم الذي قال بكروية الارض مع ان ذلك موجود في سفر اشعيا ؟


 
قرأت الردود على هذا السؤال كما فهمت أنك لا تهاجمين. ولكن هذا لا يمنع من زيادة التوضيح.

نظرية العالم جاليليو الذي عاش ( 1564 - 1642) *لم تكن عن كروية الأرض* بل كانت تطويرا لنظرية سالفه العالم البولندي كوبرنيشوس (1543 - 1473) القائل بأن الأرض تدور على محورها وحول الشمس وإن الشمس ثابتة. 

كما أنه *لم يقتل من قبل القساوسة*. ولكن حكم عليه بالسجن الموءبد من قبل محكمة كنائسية كان فيها مستشارون لاهوتيون، ولكن الحكم لم ينفذ واستبدل بإقامة جبرية في بيته، فعاش في بيت رئيس قساوسة مدينة سيانا في إيطاليا ثم أختار ان يعود للعيش في بيته حتى انتقل من هذا العالم. 

تداخلات وتداعيات القصة أكبر من أن تلخص في سطور. ولكن الواقع المحزن انه كان مسيحيا مؤمنا وكان له ابنة راهبة ومات وهو في نظر كنيسة روما أنه كان هرطوقا بسبب علمه. ولكن بابا روما يوحنا بولس الثاني أعلن في الواحد والثلاثين من شهر اوكتوبر (تشرين أول) من عام 1992 أي 350 سنة بعد وفاة غاليليو أن المستشارين اللاهوتيين قد أخطأوا في قضية العالم الكبير.

أرجو أن اكون قد افدت


----------



## أَمَة (19 فبراير 2010)

المعاناة قال:


> لمن اذا هب انسان بقتل انسان هل استسلم ام ادافع عن نفسي


 

الدفاع عن النفس لا يقضي بقتل نفس أخرى، وإلا اصبحت شريعة الغاب. القوي يأكل الضعيف.

على الإنسان المسيحي أن يدافع عن نفسه بدرء الخطر. نفترض أن المهاجم لا يملك سلاحا سوى يديه والمدافع "المسيحي" أقوى منه بدنيا فهل هذا يعطيه الحق بأن يقتل المهاجم بحجة الدفاع عن نفسه، أم يكتفي بأن يرده الى أعقابه؟

أثناء حرب أهلية في بلد عربي تعرض اهلي الى تهديدات من الجيران لكي يتركوا منزلهم خلال ثلاثة أيام، لا لشيئ سوى طمعا من هؤلاء لينهبوا البيت. وعندما لجأ والدي الى محافظ المنطقة لكي يقوم بعمل حماية رد عليه بأن الحكومة عاجزة في مثل هذه الظروف ووعده بزيارة في المساء.

عندما جاء المساء حضر المحافظ ومعه سائق سيارته وكان يحمل علبتين اعطاهما لوالدي كهدية قائلا له: "هذا ما استطيع أن اعمله لحمايتكم" وعندما سأله والدي عن محتوى العلبتين قال له انهما مسدس يد وبندقية للدفاع عن النقس.

وبصوت واحد صرخ والديّ (امي وابي): "خذ هديتك معك. نحن نفضل أن نموت مقتولين من أن نكون قتلة".

وصية الله السادس من الوصايا العشر تقول: "لا تقتل".  ولم يبرر الله القتل في أي حال من الأحوال. وعندما جاء المسيح ليتمم الشريعة في ذاته ذهب الى أبعد من هذا قائلا في متى 5:

[q-bible] 
21 «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ.
22 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ.  [/q-bible] رقا معناها تافه.

أرجو أن أكون قد افدت


----------



## المعاناة (20 فبراير 2010)

أمة قال:


> قرأت الردود على هذا السؤال كما فهمت أنك لا تهاجمين. ولكن هذا لا يمنع من زيادة التوضيح.
> 
> نظرية العالم جاليليو الذي عاش ( 1564 - 1642) *لم تكن عن كروية الأرض* بل كانت تطويرا لنظرية سالفه العالم البولندي كوبرنيشوس (1543 - 1473) القائل بأن الأرض تدور على محورها وحول الشمس وإن الشمس ثابتة.
> 
> ...


 



هذا رائع اشكرك على التوضيح


----------



## المعاناة (20 فبراير 2010)

اشكركم جميعا لقد وضحت المسائل

وما ساسلة الان هو فقط لانها قصة دزما كنت اسمعها
وهو من العالم الذي مات بالحرق بسبب اقوالة وهل كان للكنيسة دور في ذلك؟


----------



## المعاناة (20 فبراير 2010)

المعاناة قال:


> اشكركم جميعا لقد وضحت المسائل
> 
> وما ساسلة الان هو فقط لانها قصة دزما كنت اسمعها
> وهو من العالم الذي مات بالحرق بسبب اقوالة وهل كان للكنيسة دور في ذلك؟


 

للرفع


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2010)

*تقصد مين؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ياريت التوضيح*


----------



## epsalmos (20 فبراير 2010)

المعاناة قال:


> اشكركم جميعا لقد وضحت المسائل
> 
> وما ساسلة الان هو فقط لانها قصة دزما كنت اسمعها
> وهو من العالم الذي مات بالحرق بسبب اقوالة وهل كان للكنيسة دور في ذلك؟


 
هو محدش فهم سؤال حضرتك .. و محدش عرف بتتكلمى على مين و لذلك لم يجبك احد ...​ 
نرجو التوضيح وشكرا​


----------



## المعاناة (20 فبراير 2010)

انا لا اعرف لكني سنعت مرة هذة المعلومة ان الكنيسة قامت بحرق احدهم لاكتشافة اكتشاف علمي لكني غير متاكدة من صحة المعلومة لذا سالت
ويبدو ان ليس لها وجود اذن


----------



## epsalmos (20 فبراير 2010)

*اى كلام بدون دليل ارميه **** !!!*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (20 فبراير 2010)

المعاناة قال:


> انا لا اعرف لكني سنعت مرة هذة المعلومة ان الكنيسة قامت بحرق احدهم لاكتشافة اكتشاف علمي لكني غير متاكدة من صحة المعلومة لذا سالت
> ويبدو ان ليس لها وجود اذن


 
*الدين يؤخذ من كتابه وتعالميه وليس من أتباعه الذين يقولون انهم ينتمون إليه ..*
*هناك من قال اني مسيحي وهو ليس مسيحي .*
*إن صح هذا الكلام لانستطيع ان نحكم على الدين بالخطىء ولكن على الذي يطبقون الدين بطريقة خاطئة .*
*ربنا يهديكي .. *


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2010)

*ياريت تتاكد من صحة المعلومة وتعرف مصدرها *


----------



## املا (21 فبراير 2010)

اصلي من اجلك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 فبراير 2010)

و الله لو قولنا و شرحنا ايه

يالا ربنا هو الي بيعمل الاعمال و بيخلص النفوس

احنا لا نملك من الامر شيئا

سلام


----------



## المعاناة (21 فبراير 2010)

ارجو عدم التسرع بالحكم علي فانا اقوم بقراة الكتاب المقدس واقوم الاطلاع على المسيحية من المنتديات و اذا لم افهم شيئ فاني اعود اليكم 
ولكن حتى الان لا يوجد اشكالات جديدة
وللحق اقول ان المسيحية دخلت قلبي من كل الجوانب التي عرفتها عنها حتى الان الا العقيدة فاظن انني احتاج وقتا حتى تدخل قلبي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 فبراير 2010)

الا العقيده 

ما هي الجوانب الضعيفه في العقيده اختي التي تؤرقق و انا اساعدك علي الشرح كما يسمح لي الروح القدس ان اشرح

انا بجد استمتعت بوجودك و ما تتسرعيش ابدا ادرسي كتير حتي لو سنين خدي اكتر من وقتك لان ربنا هوا صاحب الاوقات

و اسئلي كما تحبي

و انا موجوده و كل الناس هنا موجوده 

سلام و نعمه اختي


----------



## المعاناة (22 فبراير 2010)

ساعود للمناقشة بعد عدة ايام  
تحياتي


----------



## Twin (22 فبراير 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



المعاناة قال:


> انا لا اعرف لكني سنعت مرة هذة المعلومة ان الكنيسة قامت بحرق احدهم لاكتشافة اكتشاف علمي لكني غير متاكدة من صحة المعلومة لذا سالت
> ويبدو ان ليس لها وجود اذن


 
*أختنا .....*​*من حقك أن تسألي ..... فأنتي تريدين المعرفة والمعرفة لا تاتي الا بالسؤال *
*ونحن في خدمتك ...*
*أما سؤالك فهو عن العالم جالليو .... وهو مكتشف عملية دوران الأرض حول الشمس وليس كما كان معروف وهو العكس .... وتم أجباره علي الأقامة ببيته الي أن مات وهذا كان من قبل الكنيسة في أوربا وهذا كان في العصور المظلمة عندما كانت السياسة متحكمة في الكنيسة وقتما كان الظلم يحيا ....*​ 
*ولكن بعد ذلك تم الأعتراف بالخطأ والأعتذار ..... وهذا لا يقل من المسيحية بشئ فهو شئ عابر *
*وهذا بالنسبة لسؤالك ..... وأي شئ أخر فنحن معك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## epsalmos (15 مارس 2010)

كيف خالك اختنا ?


----------

